# Detector de Trovoada - blitzortung



## lsalvador (3 Set 2013 às 11:23)

*Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*

Eis os primeiros kit's em Portugal, acabados de chegar.

Os dados serão disponibilizados no MeteoTomar e no MeteoMoita


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Set 2013 às 12:00)

Boas,

Para quantos $$ fica um brinquedo desses?!
E como é que isso funciona?!

Cumps


----------



## lsalvador (3 Set 2013 às 12:02)

Boas,

Em cerca de 200€, para teres uma ideia melhor do funcionamento deixo aqui o link para o manual.

Manual do Kit Red System


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Set 2013 às 12:11)

lsalvador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Em cerca de 200€, para teres uma ideia melhor do funcionamento deixo aqui o link para o manual.
> 
> Manual do Kit Red System



Obrigado!!


----------



## geoair.pt (4 Set 2013 às 09:30)

Boas,
Também já me tinha deparado com esse produto, mas o facto de não ser muito profícuo com o ferro de soldar e o custo ainda elevado fizeram-me desistir da ideia.
Boa sorte com o projecto.
Cumps


----------



## lsalvador (15 Nov 2013 às 09:33)

Uns updates ao projeto


----------



## lsalvador (20 Nov 2013 às 10:14)

1.ª fase dos testes


----------



## HotSpot (21 Nov 2013 às 15:30)

Na Moita já funciona. A detectar raios far, far away ...


----------



## lsalvador (23 Nov 2013 às 18:55)

Mais uma foto do projeto.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Nov 2013 às 11:56)

Novo record de distância: 4072 km


----------



## lsalvador (14 Fev 2014 às 17:24)

Neste momento com o software a evoluir muito era bom aumentar-mos o numero de detectores em Portugal, sentimos essa falta, pois detectamos muitos raios mas como somos poucos a enviar sinais estes não são validados, são preciso no mínimo 8/9 sinais válidos.

Quem tiver duvidas sobre o projecto que nos faça perguntas e quem puder entrar no mesmo, é uma mais valia para a comunidade.


----------



## ijv (14 Fev 2014 às 17:28)

Podemos ja o comprar montado ou teremos que montar tudo?


----------



## lsalvador (14 Fev 2014 às 17:29)

Temos de ser nos a montar. Mas conheço uma pessoa (montou o meu e do Meteomoita) que o faz por 40€.


----------



## ijv (14 Fev 2014 às 17:31)

Se a vida melhorar este ano, vou ver se adquiro um para o meteocasas


----------



## lsalvador (26 Mar 2014 às 16:54)

Boas pessoal,

Apareceram mais 2 detectores em Portugal, um na Povoa do Varzim, o qual esta activo com bons resultados e outro em Alcochete, deve estar com problemas de configuração, mas é bom sinal.


----------



## pedro_cvl (26 Mar 2014 às 16:57)

Alguem me explica como isso funciona????


----------



## lsalvador (26 Mar 2014 às 17:00)

Ve aqui 

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=3&subpage_0=10&p=3


----------



## pedro_cvl (26 Mar 2014 às 17:02)

lsalvador disse:


> Ve aqui
> 
> http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=3&subpage_0=10&p=3


Ja tinha andado nesta pagina mas como sabe que ha mais dois em portugal?


----------



## lsalvador (26 Mar 2014 às 17:03)

Quando faço login, consigo ver as restantes estações e consigo ver os dados que são enviados, entraram na rede em Portugal, uma na Povoa do Varzim e outra em Alcochete.


----------



## pedro_cvl (26 Mar 2014 às 17:05)

Ha ok. O unico que consigo visualizar em Portugal é mesmo na Moita


----------



## lsalvador (26 Mar 2014 às 17:06)

842	Alcochete	Portugal	
	844	Póvoa de Varzim	Portugal	http://www.esrpeixoto.edu.pt/
	712	Moita	Portugal	www.meteomoita.com
	726	Tomar	Portugal	www.meteotomar.info


----------



## lsalvador (26 Mar 2014 às 17:07)

Tomar

http://www.lightningmaps.org/blitzo...=station&bo_sid=858&bo_station_id=833&lang=en

Alcochete

http://www.lightningmaps.org/blitzo...ics&bo_show=station&bo_station_id=654&lang=en

Povoa do Varzim

http://www.lightningmaps.org/blitzo...ics&bo_show=station&bo_station_id=901&lang=en


----------



## pedro_cvl (26 Mar 2014 às 17:18)

lsalvador disse:


> Tomar
> 
> http://www.lightningmaps.org/blitzo...=station&bo_sid=858&bo_station_id=833&lang=en
> 
> ...



Conhecem a expressão como um boi a olhar para um palacio?lol!assim estou eu...não percebo nada dos graficos, mas gostei da pagina do meteotomar. Assim quando minha estação detectar trovoada(usa o AS3935) ja posso ver onde foi a localização do mesmo . A mim so me da a distancia.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Mar 2014 às 15:30)

O meu record de distancia


----------



## lsalvador (16 Mai 2014 às 11:04)

Para quando mais Kit's em Portugal, detectamos imensa trovoada, mas como somos poucos não são todos registados.

Se alguém precisar de ajuda ou informações, força estamos cá para a ajudar. 

Vamos tentar meter em Portugal um mínimo de 8 kit's (o numero mínimo de registos para validar um relâmpago), espalhados pelo Pais, assim conseguíamos assegurar um registo fidedigno das nossas trovoadas 

Agora o site disponibiliza, em modo Beta, um mapa em tempo real das trovoadas acessivel a todos, deixo aqui o link

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en&bouser


----------



## Maxispot (18 Mai 2014 às 16:51)

Até alinhava na instalação mas fica pesado em termos de custo, e ter que se fazer a construção do aparelho ainda complica mais. 
Artes manuais com eletrónica não é para qualquer um.

Em sites semelhantes no conceito, que vivem da contribuição dos dados dos participantes, os recetores são fornecidos gratuitamente. Por exemplo o Flightradar24.com ou o marinetraffic.com 

Ao terem muitos visitantes, vivem da publicidade ou de outros serviços que cobram, não precisam de vender estes materiais assim. 200 euros? Vi bem?

Já o weather underground não coloca publicidade alheia por exemplo, logo, não recebe $$$ daí mas também não força anúncios nos PC's.


----------



## lsalvador (18 Mai 2014 às 17:04)

Os 200€ é o custo do material, tb podes só comprar os PCB's e montar tudo, comprando o material cá. Mas é uma questão de fazer contas


----------



## radiofarol (21 Mai 2014 às 11:34)

*Re: Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*




lsalvador disse:


> Eis os primeiros kit's em Portugal, acabados de chegar.
> 
> Os dados serão disponibilizados no MeteoTomar e no MeteoMoita


----------



## radiofarol (21 Mai 2014 às 11:38)

Muito interessante esse KIT. Talvez venha a colocar um em funcionamente aqui em Sines. Infelizmente como desempregado, de momento tenho que ter alguns cuidados com as despesas, mas se a situação melhorar é de considerar uma aquisição de um detector desses. Parece muito completo e bem desenvolvido. Não sei como se comporta a nivel de software, mas pelo menos o hardware ( que é a minha especialidde) está com um optimo aspecto, e a PCB (desenhada com o software EAGLE) está muito bem arrumadinha.

Cumprimentos


----------



## lsalvador (21 Mai 2014 às 11:53)

radiofarol disse:


> Muito interessante esse KIT. Talvez venha a colocar um em funcionamente aqui em Sines. Infelizmente como desempregado, de momento tenho que ter alguns cuidados com as despesas, mas se a situação melhorar é de considerar uma aquisição de um detector desses. Parece muito completo e bem desenvolvido. Não sei como se comporta a nivel de software, mas pelo menos o hardware ( que é a minha especialidde) está com um optimo aspecto, e a PCB (desenhada com o software EAGLE) está muito bem arrumadinha.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Posso te dizer que em termos de software tem evoluido e muito e sempre para melhor.


----------



## lsalvador (21 Mai 2014 às 11:55)

radiofarol disse:


> Muito interessante esse KIT. Talvez venha a colocar um em funcionamente aqui em Sines. Infelizmente como desempregado, de momento tenho que ter alguns cuidados com as despesas, mas se a situação melhorar é de considerar uma aquisição de um detector desses. Parece muito completo e bem desenvolvido. Não sei como se comporta a nivel de software, mas pelo menos o hardware ( que é a minha especialidde) está com um optimo aspecto, e a PCB (desenhada com o software EAGLE) está muito bem arrumadinha.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Dá uma vista de olhos, neste momento em tempo real 

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en&bouser


----------



## lsalvador (21 Mai 2014 às 12:18)

radiofarol disse:


> Muito interessante esse KIT. Talvez venha a colocar um em funcionamente aqui em Sines. Infelizmente como desempregado, de momento tenho que ter alguns cuidados com as despesas, mas se a situação melhorar é de considerar uma aquisição de um detector desses. Parece muito completo e bem desenvolvido. Não sei como se comporta a nivel de software, mas pelo menos o hardware ( que é a minha especialidde) está com um optimo aspecto, e a PCB (desenhada com o software EAGLE) está muito bem arrumadinha.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Sendo a tua especialidade e se tiveres acesso aos componentes necessarios, podes mandar vir só os PCB's, ele vende só isso.


----------



## lsalvador (21 Mai 2014 às 12:54)

Para quem perceber de electrotécnica e tiver acesso ao material necessário, os PCB's são vendidos a parte.

Esta é a informação que é fornecida :

"If you are interested to assemble and setup an own station, you can get

the VLF amplifier board PCB 5 Version 7 for 10.00 Euro and
the USB Controller board PCB 6 Version 8usb for 10.00 Euro,
= 20.00 Euro plus shipping.

The price for shipping two boards is 4 Euro all over the world. This is that what you need in any case."


----------



## Werk_AG (22 Mai 2014 às 01:09)

Se não me engano a placa (ou as placas) conforme estão desenhadas utilizam muitos componentes SMD (o que é normal nos dias que correm) só que isso dificulta bastante uma montagem caseira a quem não tenha equipamento adequado para a soldadura dos mesmos.

Talvez um dia venha a adquirir um dos kits, acho o projecto interessante.


----------



## lsalvador (22 Mai 2014 às 09:48)

Werk_AG disse:


> Se não me engano a placa (ou as placas) conforme estão desenhadas utilizam muitos componentes SMD (o que é normal nos dias que correm) só que isso dificulta bastante uma montagem caseira a quem não tenha equipamento adequado para a soldadura dos mesmos.
> 
> Talvez um dia venha a adquirir um dos kits, acho o projecto interessante.



Se quiseres umas fotos detalhadas posso arranjar e como estas muito a vontade com electrónica , podes adquirir só os PCB's e montar o kit adquirindo o resto dos componentes por cá.

Nota : aquela placa verde que vês nas fotos, já vem montado de fabrica.


----------



## Werk_AG (22 Mai 2014 às 17:19)

lsalvador disse:


> Nota : aquela placa verde que vês nas fotos, já vem montado de fabrica.



Essa placa verde, que basicamente é uma "development board" e que contem o CPU do sistema, consegue-se arranjar facilmente por mais ou menos 30€.

Comprar apenas as placas e RED e depois tentar encontrar os componentes é uma opção embora a experiência me diga que na maior parte das vezes é preferivel adquirir o kit completo, muitas vezes o tempo que se gasta de loja em loja acaba por representar uma gasto maior.

Não sei se eles vendem algum kit apenas com as placas RED e respectivos componentes, se assim fosse seria muito bom.

Obrigado pela sua disponibilidade em disponibilizar informação, certamente que se vier a me meter nisto irei contactá-lo, no entanto não será uma coisa para já, pois ando com vários projectos em mão que quero concluir primeiro. O que ando desde já a fazer é procurar manter-me atento ao assunto, e ao seu desenvolvimento.


----------



## lsalvador (22 Mai 2014 às 17:27)

Boas, sim ele vende só as placas, custam 24€ com portes incluídos, não te esqueças que tens de programar uma eprom, mas esta disponível no site a FW para tal.

E ainda hoje saiu nova versão beta para testar, a versão 7.05B.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Mai 2014 às 17:29)

Sinceramente não entendo a politica de vender esse equipamento "por peças", o que implica que muitos desistam do projecto logo à partida....como eu


----------



## lsalvador (22 Mai 2014 às 17:30)

Ja o questionei sobre isso e a resposta que ele me deu era não ter tempo para montar os kit's.


----------



## lsalvador (22 Mai 2014 às 17:33)

Werk_AG disse:


> Essa placa verde, que basicamente é uma "development board" e que contem o CPU do sistema, consegue-se arranjar facilmente por mais ou menos 30€.
> 
> Comprar apenas as placas e RED e depois tentar encontrar os componentes é uma opção embora a experiência me diga que na maior parte das vezes é preferivel adquirir o kit completo, muitas vezes o tempo que se gasta de loja em loja acaba por representar uma gasto maior.
> 
> ...



Qual é o teu email, mando-te a informação que ele me forneceu na altura, o kit completo como já é sabido, custa cerca de 200€, mas ele vende só o material que precisares, baixando o custo do kit.


----------



## lsalvador (23 Mai 2014 às 12:13)

Mais informação para os potencias interessados

---------------------------

However, I recommend you try to get as many parts as possible in your country. This is especially true of the heavy material.  The price for shipping depends on the weight. I suggest you order a complete kit without some or all of the following parts which will reduce the price as follows:

Complete Kit (amplifier 12.3 and controlle 10.3) = 187,25 Euro

* without the two 12cm ferrite rod antennas = -45 Euro
(you can build your own loop antennas)

* without USB power supply = -4 Euro
(you can use andy 5V USB power supply)

* without two 5 meter CAT connection cable = -5 Euro
(you can get CAT cables all over the world)

* without the USB connection cable = -1 Euro

* without the STM32F4DISCOVERY board = -15 Euro
(you can get this board from www.mouser.com world wide)

* without the external GPS antenna (SMA, 2 m) = -12 Euro
(you can use any SMA externel GPS antenna, may be that 2m are to short for your application)


Manual do projecto Manual


----------



## Werk_AG (23 Mai 2014 às 16:07)

lsalvador disse:


> Boas, sim ele vende só as placas, custam 24€ com portes incluídos, não te esqueças que tens de programar uma eprom, mas esta disponível no site a FW para tal.
> 
> E ainda hoje saiu nova versão beta para testar, a versão 7.05B.



Acho que isso não seria um problema. 

Esta ultima informação que publicou, está a tornar a coisa ainda mais interessante, pois há uma série de coisas que não necessito adquirir, (antena GPS, cabos, fontes de alimentação, etc, etc...). O que tiver de adquirir prefiro que seja tipo kit completo. Montar não será problema.

Algum link onde se possa ver preços ou é melhor contacto por e_mail com alguem?

O meu e_mail segue por PM.


----------



## lsalvador (23 Mai 2014 às 17:05)

Werk_AG disse:


> Acho que isso não seria um problema.
> 
> Esta ultima informação que publicou, está a tornar a coisa ainda mais interessante, pois há uma série de coisas que não necessito adquirir, (antena GPS, cabos, fontes de alimentação, etc, etc...). O que tiver de adquirir prefiro que seja tipo kit completo. Montar não será problema.
> 
> ...



Tens mail


----------



## Werk_AG (23 Mai 2014 às 18:47)

Obrigado, já vi. Irei responder-lhe mais logo.

Estive a dar uma olhada mais atenta no manual, não sei se terá sido bom tê-lo feito!
Definitivamente estou interessado no sistema. Vou tentar efectuar uma estimativa dos custos do material e de tudo o resto envolvido. Interessa-me o sistema com a antena externa (PCB13 e PCB14). O local de instalação é praticamente livre de interferências eléctricas (nem rede de telemóvel, nem TDT, ehehehe).
Dependendo dos valores e avaliação das condições de montagem (passagem de cablagem, etc, etc), talvez lá para o verão me venha a meter nisto.

O sistema tem possibilidades muito interessantes inclusive de interacção com outros sistemas externos. Parece-me algo muito bem concebido.


----------



## lsalvador (26 Mai 2014 às 15:59)

Mais uma estação em Portugal 

843	Loulé	Portugal	www.es-loule.edu.pt	638


----------



## Werk_AG (28 Mai 2014 às 01:15)

Estou enganado ou já havia uma outra, tambem ligada a uma escola ou centro de formação?

Já não falta muito para as 8 !!!


----------



## lsalvador (28 Mai 2014 às 10:45)

Werk_AG disse:


> Estou enganado ou já havia uma outra, tambem ligada a uma escola ou centro de formação?
> 
> Já não falta muito para as 8 !!!



Sim, na Povoa do Varzim, deve fazer parte do mesmo projecto, bem como outra que esta em Alcochete mas deve andar em testes, pois raramente esta online e quando esta, não se encontra em condições, sendo muito pequeno o alcance.


----------



## Werk_AG (29 Mai 2014 às 03:39)

É uma pena se depois do investimento feito, não levarem a coisa a sério.

Aguardo mais noticias do Egon...


----------



## Werk_AG (29 Mai 2014 às 15:53)

Não sei quando irá estar montada, nem quando vai entrar em funcionamento, mas vai haver mais uma em Portugal!
Possivelmente não antes de Agosto, logo se verá.

Material encomendado!
Versão antena E-field


----------



## lsalvador (29 Mai 2014 às 16:03)

Fixe 

Qualquer coisa, ja sabe  é so apitar


----------



## lsalvador (29 Mai 2014 às 16:19)

Eis um exemplo de precisarmos mais kit's em PT

Um raio detectado pela minha estação







Mas como somos poucos e foi fraco e não foi detectado pelo menos por 8, não foi validade.

Aos poucos vamos resolvendo a situação


----------



## Werk_AG (29 Mai 2014 às 16:32)

Somos poucos mas vamos fazer muito barulho!!! 

Ainda não sei como vai correr a montagem e as dificuldades que possam surgir. Se tudo correr bem, estarei tambem disponível para tentar ajudar outros com aquilo que entretanto aprender.

O link que me enviou foi importante. Ter verificado que o sistema tem uma comunidade muito activa, foi um factor decisivo.


----------



## lsalvador (29 Mai 2014 às 16:34)

Sim, neste momento tem um booom muito grande, já tem estações nos EUA, na Austrália e estão sempre a aparecer novas estações, na Alemanha  e arredores é impressionante.

Mais umas estações a norte e outras a sul e ficávamos muito bem servidos.


----------



## Werk_AG (29 Mai 2014 às 17:38)

Sim eu vi... especialmente nos EUA, o que me agradou, porque de modo geral eles são muito mais activos e dados à partilha de informação do que nós Europeus.

Talvez um dia, valha a pena entrar-mos em contacto com alguem ligado aquelas instituições (escolas) que já tem os kits, para percebermos se aquilo faz parte de algum projecto Nacional e se terá continuidade temporal... Poderia ser uma forma de a rede Nacional ganhar alguma expansão.


----------



## lsalvador (29 Mai 2014 às 17:40)

Já deixei contacto no Facebook da escola da Povoa do Varzim, mas ate ao momento não tive qualquer resposta. Vamos ver, agora com as férias escolares a chegar se são desligados ou ficam online.


----------



## andremak7 (4 Jun 2014 às 01:14)

Onde se pode comprar esse deteror?


----------



## lsalvador (4 Jun 2014 às 09:59)

andremak7 disse:


> Onde se pode comprar esse deteror?



Podes pedir e ver informações aqui.

http://www.blitzortung.org/


----------



## Werk_AG (5 Jun 2014 às 02:59)

Até hoje ainda tive esperança que o material chegasse esta semana. Se assim tivesse acontecido havia uma forte probabilidade de conseguir montá-lo durante a próxima semana que vou estar de férias. Mas parece que assim não vai acontecer...
Ainda nem sequer saiu da alemanha.


----------



## lsalvador (10 Jun 2014 às 17:43)

Novos mapas com dados em tempo real 

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page_0=13


----------



## Werk_AG (10 Jun 2014 às 22:33)

O sistema cada vez está melhor... agora vê-se quase em tempo real (4 a 5 segundos de delay)

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en


Não admira que cada vez exista mais gente a querer aderir. Agora têm de melhorar tambem é na rapidez de entrega dos kits!!!


----------



## pedro_cvl (11 Jun 2014 às 19:42)

Resumindo......A "brincadeira" fica em quanto?


----------



## Werk_AG (12 Jun 2014 às 05:16)

Depende...  do sistema que queres construir, mas uma resposta genérica à tua pergunta está uns tópicos atrás (página 3).


----------



## Werk_AG (20 Jun 2014 às 23:02)

E pronto, já está! Mais uma estação online em terras lusas.


----------



## Werk_AG (23 Jun 2014 às 02:53)

Eis alguns dados dos dois primeiros dias de funcionamento com uma E-field de 15cm. Que acham os mais experientes? 

Station Cercal, Cadaval (Portugal)
Record longtime data since: 2014-06-20 17:16:10 UTC
Strokes detected: 11,669
Station active: 2.1 days
Station inactive: 0.0 days (0.7 hours without GPS)
Max stroke count per hour: 616
Minimum distance: 30.8km
Maximum distance: 4,933.3km
Signals detected: 1,317,549
Stroke ratio: 32.6%
Locating ratio: 0.9%
Max signal count per hour: 36,200


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jun 2014 às 04:08)

Curiosamente a vossa rede de detetores não apanhou quase nenhum raio em terra, ou melhor no site http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en& só apareceu um raio em Terra se não me engano. O que se passou?


Refiro-me às trovoadas desta madrugada na zona de Lisboa e Setúbal.


----------



## Agreste (23 Jun 2014 às 12:10)

Não sei se os contactos do ecobcg permitem suportar uma máquina destas ali por Lagoa (Algarve). Pelo tráfego atmosférico intenso dos últimos anos, até se justificava.

A RTA não vale a pena... a estação já há muito tempo que deixou de funcionar.


----------



## lsalvador (23 Jun 2014 às 14:36)

Um dia em grande para a comunidade em Portugal 

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page_0=13

Somos ainda poucos, mas detecatmos muita coisa


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2014 às 19:54)

Tenho uma duvida, este sistema ainda não apanha os raios todos que ocorrem em Portugal pois não? Pergunto isso porque aqui em Bragança ouviram-se alguns trovões há cerca de 1h e eles não apareceram no mapa. A cobertura ainda não é suficiente, ou o sistema só apanha os raios mais potentes?


----------



## lsalvador (23 Jun 2014 às 22:02)

MSantos disse:


> Tenho uma duvida, este sistema ainda não apanha os raios todos que ocorrem em Portugal pois não? Pergunto isso porque aqui em Bragança ouviram-se alguns trovões há cerca de 1h e eles não apareceram no mapa. A cobertura ainda não é suficiente, ou o sistema só apanha os raios mais potentes?



Só se consegue os mais fortes pois são precisos 8 detectores para validar, os alemães tem dezenas de detectores consegue os mais fracos, mas neste momento já apanhamos muita coisa, o que a poucos meses atrás era impossível termos o que temos agora.

Agora se tivesse-mos mais detectores era o ideal, alguns a norte e a sul, o centro ja esta a ficar bem servido  e se depois os nossos amigos espanhóis meterem mais, ficávamos todos muito bem servidos.

Abc


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2014 às 22:25)

lsalvador disse:


> Só se consegue os mais fortes pois são precisos 8 detectores para validar, os alemães tem dezenas de detectores consegue os mais fracos, mas neste momento já apanhamos muita coisa, o que a poucos meses atrás era impossível termos o que temos agora.
> 
> Agora se tivesse-mos mais detectores era o ideal, alguns a norte e a sul, o centro ja esta a ficar bem servido  e se depois os nossos amigos espanhóis meterem mais, ficávamos todos muito bem servidos.
> 
> Abc



Pois bem me parecia que só apanhavam as mais fortes, é pena que Espanha seja um "deserto" ao nível de detectores. 

A tendência deve ser para um aumento do nível de estações e dentro de algum tempo não se vai deixar escapar nenhuma descarga eléctrica.


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2014 às 00:00)

lsalvador disse:


> Só se consegue os mais fortes pois são precisos 8 detectores para validar, os alemães tem dezenas de detectores consegue os mais fracos, mas neste momento já apanhamos muita coisa, o que a poucos meses atrás era impossível termos o que temos agora.
> 
> Agora se tivesse-mos mais detectores era o ideal, alguns a norte e a sul, o centro ja esta a ficar bem servido  e se depois os nossos amigos espanhóis meterem mais, ficávamos todos muito bem servidos.
> 
> Abc



Agora sim!!! 








É impressionante a rapidez! Poucos segundos depois do relâmpago aparece logo no site.  

Está a apanhar apenas os mais fortes, cerca de 1/4 dos raios, mas com mais alguns detectores e ficava  no ponto!


----------



## Werk_AG (24 Jun 2014 às 00:02)

MSantos disse:


> Pois bem me parecia que só apanhavam as mais fortes, é pena que Espanha seja um "deserto" ao nível de detectores.



Estou nisto hà muito pouco tempo, mas já deu para reparar, e com grande surpresa, que Espanha é realmente um deserto em termos de detectores. Apenas 8 registados para um país daquele tamanho. O pessoal de lá está a trabalhar pouco na divulgação do sistema em fóruns, comunidades de radio-amadores, etc, etc.
Parece-me que para a deteção de trovoadas em Portugal, dava bastante jeito mais umas estações lá pelas terras de sua majestade, o Rei Felipe, pois as deles são maioritariamente detectadas pelos nossos detectores em conjunto com os dos franceses.

Por cá acredito que possam vir a surgir ainda mais umas quantas... especialmente se vir a ser posssível entregarem os kits já montados.


----------



## Werk_AG (24 Jun 2014 às 00:07)

MSantos disse:


> Agora sim!!!
> 
> 
> É impressionante a rapidez! Poucos segundos depois do relâmpago aparece logo no site.
> ...



Esta rede é realmente impressionante. O que o trabalho conjunto consegue fazer... já diz o ditado: A união faz a força


----------



## camrov8 (24 Jun 2014 às 19:04)

é o futuro em computação usa-se o swarm o erro de cada aparelho é anulado pelo facto de existirem milhares


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jun 2014 às 00:08)

Agreste disse:


> Não sei se os contactos do ecobcg permitem suportar uma máquina destas ali por Lagoa (Algarve). Pelo tráfego atmosférico intenso dos últimos anos, até se justificava.
> 
> A RTA não vale a pena... a estação já há muito tempo que deixou de funcionar.



Está nos planos... Estou em fase de convencer quem de direito... e arranjar a verba necessária... Depois dou novidades... Não sei é se avance para o litoral (Carvoeiro) ou para o Sitio das Fontes... 6km também não deve ter muita influência... o que acham?


----------



## Werk_AG (27 Jun 2014 às 04:39)

Ultimamente a encomenda de kits tem sido tão grande, que agora só há mais para depois do verão. Acho que encomendei na altura certa!!!



> Dear potential TOA Lightning detection participants,
> 
> welcome to Blitzortung.org.
> 
> ...


----------



## Werk_AG (29 Jun 2014 às 16:31)

Umas imagens sempre ajudam a dar ideias... 

Pré Amplificador RED






Probe E-Field 150mm





Amplificador RED






Controller RED + AS3935



E o resultado aqui: http://www.meteocercal.info/wxeuroblitz.php

Mais uma ou duas estações no Norte do País, era fantástico.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Jun 2014 às 19:17)

pois tambem eu gostava de ter mas 200 mocas para quem não tem o ordenado alemão,


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jun 2014 às 19:35)

Boa tarde. Umas questões, o kit trás os esquemas de montagem? E no fim o equipamento tem de estar fora de casa ou pode estar dentro?


----------



## Werk_AG (29 Jun 2014 às 20:04)

Existem instruções super detalhadas sobre como fazer a montagem, incluindo a ordem pela qual devem ser montados os componentes, por forma a que os que eventualmente sejam mais complexos e requeiram mais espaço para o ferro de soldar sejam montados primeiro.
É mesmo só seguir indicações. Montei o meu por estas instruções e parecem-me muito pormenorizadas.

Consulte este link.

Se optar pelo sistema E-Field, o mais recente é até um pouco mais em conta, a unica coisa que deve ser instalada fora de casa é a "probe" (parece uma antena, mas técnicamente não é) que inclui um pré-amplificador. Essa "probe" liga por cabo coaxial (recomendado até 30 metros) ao amplificador que pode e deve ser montado já dentro de casa. Por sua vez o amplificador liga ao controlador por cabo de rede blindado. O controlador deverá ser depois ligado a um router ou switch com acesso à internet. Não precisa ligação ao fisica ao computador. Acede ao web server interno do controller atravez da sua rede, para configurar ou ver pormenores.. 
Resumindo, no exterior só mesmo a "probe", o resto pode instalar dentro de casa, se possivel não muito longe do router ou switch.

A imagem seguinte talvez mostre melhor a montagem do amplificador e do controlador.
Podem tambem ser montados em caixas separadas, e hà quem diga que um pouco mais afastados um do outro é melhor... optei por esta forma, porque testei os niveis de ruído com eles mais afastado e não notei grande diferença. Importante é usar cabos de rede blindados (Cat6) entre eles.


----------



## lmviana (30 Jun 2014 às 23:02)

*Re: Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*

Está previsto mais um aqui para o norte :-) Só estamos a espera que estejam mais disponíveis para encomenda :-)


----------



## Werk_AG (1 Jul 2014 às 00:03)

Fantástico! No norte faz falta mesmo.
Existe uma na Póvoa do Varzim, mas está quase sempre offline (hoje por acaso acordou por algumas horas).


----------



## lmviana (1 Jul 2014 às 00:06)

*Re: Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*

Pois, esse esta muito tempo off... este vai ficar em Felgueiras


----------



## Werk_AG (1 Jul 2014 às 00:31)

E já agora, vai ser uma E-Field ou H-Field?


----------



## lmviana (1 Jul 2014 às 00:55)

*Re: Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*

Estou a pensar na E-Field... Q achas?


----------



## Werk_AG (1 Jul 2014 às 01:22)

Sou ainda muito novato nestas andanças, pelo que possívelmente com a opinião de alguem mais experiente ficarias mais bem servido... no entanto arrisco algum comentário.

O que vejo pelos fóruns nos EUA, é que quem tem as H-Field está a acrescentar as E-Field, e os novos utilizadores parece-me estarem a ir para as E-Field. No entanto penso que o melhor para decidir por um ou outro tipo é fazer uma análise cuidada do local da instalação. As E-Field são muitos sencíveis a campos eléctricos, pelo que instalação em locais próximos de linhas electricas, não é muito recomendável... já as H-Field são mais sensiveis a campos electromagnéticos, e pelo que tenho lido é preciso escolher muito bem o local da instalação da antena, sendo que por vezes a diferença de resultados mudando o local da antena de apenas um metro é significativa.

Como disse, a opinião de alguem mais experiente pode ser-te importante.
Cumps


----------



## lmviana (1 Jul 2014 às 01:29)

*Re: Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*

Vou investigar mais sobre o assunto, obrigado!


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jul 2014 às 01:43)

Werk_AG disse:


> Sou ainda muito novato nestas andanças, pelo que possívelmente com a opinião de alguem mais experiente ficarias mais bem servido... no entanto arrisco algum comentário.
> 
> O que vejo pelos fóruns nos EUA, é que quem tem as M-Field está a acrescentar as E-Field, e os novos utilizadores parece-me estarem a ir para as E-Field. No entanto penso que o melhor para decidir por um ou outro tipo é fazer uma análise cuidada do local da instalação. As E-Field são muitos sencíveis a campos eléctricos, pelo que instalação em locais próximos de linhas electricas, não é muito recomendável... já as M-Field são mais sensiveis a campos electromagnéticos, e pelo que tenho lido é preciso escolher muito bem o local da instalação da antena, sendo que por vezes a diferença de resultados mudando o local da antena de apenas um metro é significativa.
> 
> ...



Bom se porventura eu vier a instalar isso então se calhar não devo comprar uma E-field, a probe teria de a colocar numa varanda ao nível do telhado provavelmente. Eu tenho cabos de eletricidade a passar mesmo à frente de uma janela de minha casa virada a Oeste. E dos cabos elétricos à tal varanda deve haver aí uma distância de 10/15m (só medindo). Como funcionam as H-field?


----------



## mt007 (1 Jul 2014 às 21:49)

Boas amigos,
eu já encomendei o meu kit na semana passada e estou a espera que chegue.
Para já tenho a placa STM32F4DISCOVERY e a antena GPS mas falta o resto que me foi aconselhado pelo autor, porque é o mais usado na Europa segundo ele:

A.) Controller 10.4 kit
B.) H-Field Amplifier 12.3c kit
E.) two 20cm ferrite rod antennas (you also can build your own loop antennas)

F.) STM32F4DISCOVERY board
G.) external GPS antenna (SMA 5m)

Pergunto ao Salvador se isto esta correcto, se não falta nada, mas foi o que o Egon me sugeriu.

Mas quando tiver o material todo vou ter o mesmo problema de muitos que é soldar os componentes.

Vamos crescer rapidamente para termos um rede portuguesa.
ABraço a todos


----------



## Werk_AG (2 Jul 2014 às 01:08)

mt007 disse:


> Vamos crescer rapidamente para termos um rede portuguesa.



A coisa está a compor-se... com a tua e a futura do lmviana teremos 8 estações em Portugal. 
É pena que a de Alcochete esteja offline desde hà algum tempo, mas certamente voltará!

Espero que o teu kit chegue em breve, acho que ainda foste a tempo.
Segundo noticia no site, o Egon tentará enviar todas as encomendas feitas até dia 7 do corrente mês. Depois dessa data será uma longa espera de várias semanas.


----------



## Werk_AG (2 Jul 2014 às 01:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom se porventura eu vier a instalar isso então se calhar não devo comprar uma E-field, a probe teria de a colocar numa varanda ao nível do telhado provavelmente. Eu tenho cabos de eletricidade a passar mesmo à frente de uma janela de minha casa virada a Oeste. E dos cabos elétricos à tal varanda deve haver aí uma distância de 10/15m (só medindo). Como funcionam as H-field?



As E-field devem estar a pelo menos 4 metros do solo e se possivel acima do nível do telhado.

Se possivel dê uma olhada por este site, tem imensa informação sobre o sistema.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 01:25)

Werk_AG disse:


> As E-field devem estar a pelo menos 4 metros do solo e se possivel acima do nível do telhado.
> 
> Se possivel dê uma olhada por este site, tem imensa informação sobre o sistema.




Isso de pô-la acima do telhado nem seria muito problemático acho eu. Agora o que me preocupa é a distância ao cabo de eletricidade. A distância entre eles é cerca de 15/16m. Há alguma distância mínima para estes casos?


----------



## Werk_AG (2 Jul 2014 às 02:20)

Tratando-se de linhas de baixa tensão e a essa distância não me parece que possam causar grande problema. Já vi fotos de instalações com fios bem mais proximos. O que tenho lido é que os filtros de baixas frequências do sistema E-field funcionam muito bem.

A minha E-Field está montada apenas 1 metro acima do telhado, mais baixa até que o anemometro da estação, e parece-me funcionar bem.


----------



## lsalvador (2 Jul 2014 às 12:59)

Werk_AG disse:


> A coisa está a compor-se... com a tua e a futura do lmviana teremos 8 estações em Portugal.
> É pena que a de Alcochete esteja offline desde hà algum tempo, mas certamente voltará!
> 
> Espero que o teu kit chegue em breve, acho que ainda foste a tempo.
> Segundo noticia no site, o Egon tentará enviar todas as encomendas feitas até dia 7 do corrente mês. Depois dessa data será uma longa espera de várias semanas.



E conheço mais uma na calha


----------



## mt007 (2 Jul 2014 às 21:47)

Boas Salvador,
podes responder ao meu tópico na pagina 6 por favor?
Precisava da tua opinião.
Obrigado.
Abc


----------



## lsalvador (3 Jul 2014 às 11:49)

mt007 disse:


> Boas Salvador,
> podes responder ao meu tópico na pagina 6 por favor?
> Precisava da tua opinião.
> Obrigado.
> Abc



Boas

Já tens a placa e o GPS só te falta mesmo os componentes que ele referiu, o alimentador, cabos de rede categoria 6 isso arranjas cá ou até podes ter em casa.

Os restantes é o que te falta 

A.) Controller 10.4 kit
B.) H-Field Amplifier 12.3c kit
E.) two 20cm ferrite rod antennas (you also can build your own loop antennas)

Parece-me que tens tudo para ser mais um louco blitzortung


----------



## mt007 (3 Jul 2014 às 13:59)

Salvador mas tenho uma dúvida.
O meu interesse é ter o sistema todo dentro de casa porque não dá para ter na rua, este sistema que eu pedi serve para o que pretendo?
Espero bem poder contribuir para a nossa rede, aos poucos vamos crescendo.
Depois se eu precisar de alguém para me soldar as peças posso contactar-te?

Obrigado e peço desculpa pelas minhas perguntas.
Abc


----------



## lsalvador (3 Jul 2014 às 14:02)

Boas, 

O MeteoMoita esta dentro de casa, neste caso no sótão ligado com PLC's e funciona muito bem, o meu em Tomar esta na rua, mas não posso ter muita potência pois tenho cabos de alta tensão perto de casa em relação a soldas pedia um amigo que fez o trabalho, 20€ por placa, mas de confiança


----------



## mt007 (3 Jul 2014 às 14:07)

lsalvador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O MeteoMoita esta dentro de casa, neste caso no sótão ligado com PLC's e funciona muito bem, o meu em Tomar esta na rua, mas não posso ter muita potência pois tenho cabos de alta tensão perto de casa em relação a soldas pedia um amigo que fez o trabalho, 20€ por placa, mas de confiança



Plc????  não sei o que isso é.
Ok eu quando receber o material e se não conseguir entro em contacto contigo e não tem problema, paga-se o que for preciso, se a pessoa tem trabalho acho bem que seja recompensado. 

Categoria 6 o que isso é?


----------



## lsalvador (3 Jul 2014 às 14:13)

PLC - Power Line Communication é usares a tua rede eléctrica e transformar 2 pontos em pontos de rede .







Categoria 6 são cabos de rede com blindagem, para evitar interferências externas. 

Já vi que és de Oeiras, ele é de Caneças/Odivelas é relativamente perto  se precisares eu valo com ele.


----------



## mt007 (3 Jul 2014 às 14:15)

lsalvador disse:


> PLC - Power Line Communication é usares a tua rede eléctrica e transformar 2 pontos em pontos de rede .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este sistema é muito bom, onde arranjo isto?
São aparelhos que se vendem ou tenho de contratar algum serviço à EDP?


----------



## lsalvador (3 Jul 2014 às 14:18)

Qualquer loja de informática vende isto, tens muitos modelos e com as mais diversas funções, ate para fazer de retransmissor de wireless existe, existem de varias velocidades. Tem tudo a haver com o que precisamos e podemos adquirir


----------



## mt007 (3 Jul 2014 às 14:21)

lsalvador disse:


> Qualquer loja de informática vende isto, tens muitos modelos e com as mais diversas funções, ate para fazer de retransmissor de wireless existe, existem de varias velocidades. Tem tudo a haver com o que precisamos e podemos adquirir



Encontrei isto, mas tem muitos e não sei qual devo adquirir:
http://www.pixmania.pt/informatica/rede-sem-fio/power-line-communications-plc-1805-s.html


----------



## lsalvador (3 Jul 2014 às 14:26)

Tp-Link, D-Link um de 100Mb chega


----------



## mt007 (5 Jul 2014 às 21:02)

Amigos,,
esta segunda feira o Egon irá enviar-me o resto do material que me falta, depois é tentar soldar as coisas e se tudo correr bem farei parte da nossa rede portuguesa  

Abc


----------



## lmviana (5 Jul 2014 às 22:12)

*Re: Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*

Boa! Nos ainda vamos ter de esperar que ele tenha material! Espero q esteja a postos para o outono! Ainda temos algumas em Portugal que passam muito tempo deligadas...


----------



## mt007 (5 Jul 2014 às 23:09)

Ele tem algum Viana.
Mas só envia a quem pagou até ao dia 7 Julho que foi o meu caso..
Quem pagar a seguir vai ter de esperar porque ele também vai de ferias e não tem stock.
Abc


----------



## Werk_AG (6 Jul 2014 às 01:10)

*Re: Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*



lmviana disse:


> ... Ainda temos algumas em Portugal que passam muito tempo deligadas...



Das 6 estações registadas em Portugal, apenas a de Alcochete tem estado  Offline desde hà algum tempo. Esperemos seja um problema temporário, e volte em breve.

Li num artigo de Jornal, que tambem a MeteoFontes tem a intenção de juntar à sua estação meteo, um detector trovoadas da rede Blitzortung. Excelente notícia, pois o detector seria certamente bem operado.

Podemos estar em vias de, com as estações bem configuradas, ter uma excelente cobertura Nacional.

Só para ilustrar que isto não é nenhuma brincadeira engraçada:



> NASA joining region 3... they'll be using BO with alerts and alarms to stop countdowns in event of sudden strikes...
> per Tobi, 7/5/2014   http://forum.blitzortung.org/showthread.php?tid=624&pid=5661#pid5661


----------



## mt007 (6 Jul 2014 às 22:21)

EU não consigo aceder a esse link.
São excelentes noticias Werk.
Abc


----------



## Werk_AG (7 Jul 2014 às 01:42)

mt007 disse:


> EU não consigo aceder a esse link.



Em breve vais conseguir...


----------



## lsalvador (7 Jul 2014 às 14:55)

Até a Nasa já se meteu no projecto, agora é que vai crescer e dar mais sustentabilidade e credibilidade a coisa  se o Tobi já não tinha mãos a medir, agora é melhor arranjar vários Tobi's


----------



## mt007 (7 Jul 2014 às 14:58)

Com certeza não lhe vai faltar ajuda e apoio


----------



## lsalvador (7 Jul 2014 às 15:58)

Noticias do projecto 

http://thespeaker.co/blitzortung-te...ps-lightning-strikes-real-time-free-everyone/


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2014 às 17:19)

*Re: Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*



Werk_AG disse:


> Li num artigo de Jornal, que tambem a MeteoFontes tem a intenção de juntar à sua estação meteo, um detector trovoadas da rede Blitzortung. Excelente notícia, pois o detector seria certamente bem operado.



Boas! Tudo bem! Sim, até tinha colocado aqui há uns dias um post neste tópico, mas ficou "perdido" no meio dos restantes! 

Já agora, se alguém puder dar uma resposta sobre a localização, agradecia.

Fica aqui o que escrevi há uns dias:


> Está nos planos... Estou em fase de convencer quem de direito... e arranjar a verba necessária... Depois dou novidades... Não sei é se avance para o litoral (Carvoeiro) ou para o Sitio das Fontes... 6km também não deve ter muita influência... o que acham?


----------



## mt007 (7 Jul 2014 às 19:44)

*Re: Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*



ecobcg disse:


> Boas! Tudo bem! Sim, até tinha colocado aqui há uns dias um post neste tópico, mas ficou "perdido" no meio dos restantes!
> 
> Já agora, se alguém puder dar uma resposta sobre a localização, agradecia.
> 
> Fica aqui o que escrevi há uns dias:



Eco, na minha modesta opinião deves escolher o local que tiver melhor alcance ou visibilidade ao nível de vista (sem prédios á volta por exemplo).

Tu como conheces melhor esses locais é que deves ter uma ideia melhor do que nós. 

Espero ter ajudado.
Abc


----------



## lsalvador (7 Jul 2014 às 20:34)

A minha opinião deve ser montado onde tiveres menos interferências, o mais isolado possível


----------



## Werk_AG (8 Jul 2014 às 00:15)

lsalvador disse:


> Até a Nasa já se meteu no projecto, agora é que vai crescer e dar mais sustentabilidade e credibilidade a coisa  se o Tobi já não tinha mãos a medir, agora é melhor arranjar vários Tobi's



O comentário sobre a NASA ter aderido ao projecto, e que eu transcrevi aqui para o fórum, foi uma brincadeira do TOBI. Mas que serviu os intentos, serviu... deu um falatório lá pelo WXForum!


----------



## lsalvador (8 Jul 2014 às 09:16)

Werk_AG disse:


> O comentário sobre a NASA ter aderido ao projecto, e que eu transcrevi aqui para o fórum, foi uma brincadeira do TOBI. Mas que serviu os intentos, serviu... deu um falatório lá pelo WXForum!



Isso não vale


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jul 2014 às 09:37)

Obrigado pelas recomendações. 

Em Carvoeiro, a localização é no ponto mais alto de toda a zona... terá a interferência normal de estar numa localidade com muita casa e alguns hotéis...deve ter por ali umas antenas das redes móveis...

No Sítio das Fontes é um local mais isolado, tranquilo, mas não ficará no ponto mais alto da zona.

Já agora, o que poderá causar mais interferências com o sistema?


----------



## lsalvador (8 Jul 2014 às 09:46)

Aqui a altitude penso que não terá interferências, será mesmo o ideal ser no parque. O que pode trazer interferências é cabos de alta tensão, antenas de telemóvel (não tenho a certeza). mas isto é mesmo testar e em várias localizações


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jul 2014 às 11:08)

Eco, acaba com o sofrimento e coloca uma em cada localização 

Nada como teres o equipamento a funcionar e depois testar nos dois locais


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jul 2014 às 11:33)

Pois, será isso mesmo que irei fazer então.
Quando estiver em funcionamento, irei testar em cada um dois locais e ver como se comporta. 

A ver agora é se consigo convencer o chefe!


----------



## Werk_AG (8 Jul 2014 às 23:40)

Como já foi referido, tambem me parece que a altitude do local não seja o factor mais importante na escolha do local, já a ausência de fontes de interferência parece-me mais importante.

Uma escolha importante é o tipo de antenas a utilizar. Sistema H-Field ou o novo E-Field.
Pessoalmente acho o sistema E-Field mais fácil de construir e instalar, além de que parece ter uma maior imunidade a interferências.
Pelo que tenho lido, acertar com a localização e orientação das antenas (ferrites) no sistema H-Field é uma tarefa complexa, enquanto que uma E-Field, basta colocá-la no exterior acima do telhado ou cobertura, minimo 4 metros do solo. São tambem mais sencíveis.

Felizmente existe muita informação disponível sobre o assunto, para que se possa fazer uma escolha adequada.


----------



## mt007 (9 Jul 2014 às 21:03)

Ola,
bem se calhar assim ja me lixei pronto.
Acho que o material que me vão mandar é H-field, vou ficar mal servido Werk?
Abc


----------



## Werk_AG (10 Jul 2014 às 00:32)

mt007 disse:


> Ola,
> bem se calhar assim ja me lixei pronto.
> Acho que o material que me vão mandar é H-field, vou ficar mal servido Werk?
> Abc



Acho que estás a exagerar. Nem estás "lixado" nem vais ficar mal servido! A maioria das estações operam com sistema H-Field, além disso esse sistema permite usar como antenas não só as ferrites, como tambem as antenas tipo loop, que parecem ser muito boas.
Por outro lado é sempre possivel mais tarde adicionar um sistema E-Field e utilizar ambos simultaneamente (fica bastante mais complicado a configuração do controller).
Talvez eu até venha a fazer o caminho contrário e mais tarde adquirir um amp H-Field para fazer umas experiências com antenas loop. A minha opção pelo E-Field resultou da análise que fiz às condições do local de instalação, e ter-me parecido que seria o mais adequado ao meu caso e tambem o mais rápido de por a funcionar. 


O material que te vão mandar é certamente o que encomendas-te.

O e-mail *automático* que se recebe ao pedir info sobre o sistema, parece sugerir aos interessados na Europa, a compra do amp H-Field e das ferrites, mas não é bem isso que lá está... 
É que os clientes dos "EUA", normalmente preferem adquirir as ferrites no mercado local, para reduzir o custos dos portes (são pesadas). Essa a razão porque o e-mail faz referência ao que normalmente é encomendado na Europa.



> Most people from European countries order A+B+E+F+G and pay by PayPal,
> then the price is
> (74+31.95+45+20+20+17)*1.02 = 212.11 Euro (17 Euro for shipping)
> 
> ...


----------



## mt007 (10 Jul 2014 às 01:00)

Sim Werk,
ele sugeriu-me esse pacote da Europa.
Eu perguntei-lhe que as minhas condições somente permitem ter antena no interior da residência.
Ele sugeriu então esse H-field.
Vamos lá ver como corre.


----------



## Werk_AG (10 Jul 2014 às 01:36)

Vai correr bem! 

Se no teu caso apenas podes montar as antenas no interior,  fizeste a escolha certa, pois as E-Field devem ser montadas no exterior.


----------



## Werk_AG (15 Jul 2014 às 06:08)

Olhando para alguns mapas referentes à cobertura da rede Blitzortung na Europa e Norte de Africa, e atendendo a que pode surgir mais uma estação no sul do país, pergunto-me se não seria interessante para Portugal (continente e ilhas), a existência de pelo menos uma estação na Madeira e nos Açores?
É certo que para serem validados os relâmpagos detectados por esses duas eventuais estações teriam de ser detectados por mais seis estações. Não seriam as do continente  e mais uma ou outra no sul de Espanha suficientes para essa validação?

Tenho pensado nisto... essas duas eventuais estações iram alargar a área de cobertura enormemente, e seriam o começo do alargamento da rede pelo menos ao Norte de África!


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jul 2014 às 11:01)

Ainda temos poucas estações. Mas não tivemos nenhuma e agora vamos crescendo 

Estações na Madeira e Açores eram muito interessantes. Por exemplo, na faixa que vai de Sagres até à Madeira não são detectadas nenhumas descargas e não é por falta de estações. Outra validação que é efectuada é pelo ângulo de todos os detectores em relação à descarga. Se o ângulo de todas é inferior a uns Xº a descarga não é validada.

Em relação ao Continente, precisamos de estações em qualquer local, até em Espanha. É notável a melhoria cada vez que aparecem umas estações novas. Maior quantidade e melhor localização.


----------



## mt007 (15 Jul 2014 às 15:15)

Boas pessoal,
ja recebi o meu material, agora é passar para a oficina para ser tudo soldado, que trabalheira.
Vamos ver como me desenrasco, vou precisar da ajuda do nosso amigo Salvador.
Abc


----------



## lsalvador (15 Jul 2014 às 15:32)

mt007 ja tens PM, para tratar do assunto


----------



## mt007 (15 Jul 2014 às 15:57)

lsalvador disse:


> mt007 ja tens PM, para tratar do assunto



ja respondi Salvador.


----------



## Werk_AG (16 Jul 2014 às 03:28)

HotSpot disse:


> Estações na Madeira e Açores eram muito interessantes. Por exemplo, na faixa que vai de Sagres até à Madeira não são detectadas nenhumas descargas e não é por falta de estações. Outra validação que é efectuada é pelo ângulo de todos os detectores em relação à descarga. Se o ângulo de todas é inferior a uns Xº a descarga não é validada.



A razão das minhas interrogações sobre a importância de estações na Madeira e Açores assentava exactamente nessa questão: o angulo!
Apesar do sistema não acentar em triangulação, bem me parecia que deveria haver algum tipo de validação baseado no angulo entre os diversos detectores envolvidos numa detecção. Isso explica porque descargas no mar, só aparecem como validadas, muito junto a algumas zonas de costa. É como que para que uma descarga seja validada ela tem de ocorrer dentro de um espaço circundado de detectores num angulo minimo de X.
Faz sentido.


----------



## mt007 (30 Jul 2014 às 22:27)

Boas pessoal,
ja tenho a minha estação a bombar, mas até agora ainda não consegui apanhar nada.

O Salvador tem estado a ajudar e tem sido uma preciosa ajuda, o meu publico agradecimento.
Mas até agora ainda não apanhei nada.  

Abc


----------



## camrov8 (30 Jul 2014 às 22:32)

não serão interferências ou algo pode estar a bloquear


----------



## Werk_AG (31 Jul 2014 às 03:35)

mt007 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> ja tenho a minha estação a bombar, mas até agora ainda não consegui apanhar nada.
> 
> O Salvador tem estado a ajudar e tem sido uma preciosa ajuda, o meu publico agradecimento.
> ...



Tenta dar ao Salvador acesso remoto à web interface do teu controller, talvez assim lhe seja mais fácil ver o que se está a passar.

Ou então coloca aqui algumas imagens do que vez na web interface do teu controller.

De momento não está a enviar nada para o server, pelo que não se consegue ver qualquer sinal.

Seguiste bem todas as instruções de montagem do sistema aí em casa? 
Procura compreender como funciona o sistema, para que possas formular de forma mais especifica  as tuas questões. E vai com calma...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jul 2014 às 09:38)

Sem duvida era uma bela aquisição também para as zonas do Couço, mas é um pouco caro, e também não percebo nada de eletrónica, mas já agora se mais tarde tiver posses onde o posso encomendar?


----------



## mt007 (31 Jul 2014 às 14:06)

Werk_AG disse:


> Tenta dar ao Salvador acesso remoto à web interface do teu controller, talvez assim lhe seja mais fácil ver o que se está a passar.
> 
> Ou então coloca aqui algumas imagens do que vez na web interface do teu controller.
> 
> ...



Werk o Salvador já tem acesso.
As ferretes tem 4 fios, dois para cada barra, e acho que algum deles é fio de terra mas não sei qual porque sem querer destruí o nó que identificava esses mesmos fios  e agora não sei como saber isso.
Se calhar é esse o problema não sei.
Abc


----------



## mt007 (31 Jul 2014 às 14:09)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Sem duvida era uma bela aquisição também para as zonas do Couço, mas é um pouco caro, e também não percebo nada de eletrónica, mas já agora se mais tarde tiver posses onde o posso encomendar?



Chasing tens aqui o site: http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=pt

Lê bem isso. Para tratares das soldaduras falas com o Salvador que ele ajuda-te a resolver o problema.
É uma boa aquisição mesmo.
Abc


----------



## Werk_AG (31 Jul 2014 às 18:33)

> As ferretes tem 4 fios, dois para cada barra, e acho que algum deles é fio de terra mas não sei qual porque sem querer destruí o nó que identificava esses mesmos fios  e agora não sei como saber isso.
> Se calhar é esse o problema não sei.



Isso não será muito dificil de resolver...
Os fios que deveriam ter os nós, são para ligar um no pino 1 e outro no pino 3 do amplificador. Mas como não sabes qual deles deveria ter o nó, começa por ligar apenas uma das ferrites com um dos fios no pino 1 e outro no pino 2 e vai ver na web interface que sinal obtens no canal A, depois experimenta trocar os fios e vai de novo ver o sinal que obtens. Deves conseguir tirar alguma conclusão disso.
A seguir procede da mesma forma para a outra antena (ou seja canal B).
Com apenas dois fios só existem duas hipoteses...

Boa sorte.


----------



## mt007 (31 Jul 2014 às 19:39)

Werk_AG disse:


> Isso não será muito dificil de resolver...
> Os fios que deveriam ter os nós, são para ligar um no pino 1 e outro no pino 3 do amplificador. Mas como não sabes qual deles deveria ter o nó, começa por ligar apenas uma das ferrites com um dos fios no pino 1 e outro no pino 2 e vai ver na web interface que sinal obtens no canal A, depois experimenta trocar os fios e vai de novo ver o sinal que obtens. Deves conseguir tirar alguma conclusão disso.
> A seguir procede da mesma forma para a outra antena (ou seja canal B).
> Com apenas dois fios só existem duas hipoteses...
> ...



Werk,
neste momento sem fazer esses testes que mencionaste tenho estas info:

Amplifier 1 - PCB 12.3 - FW 1.7
CommunicationRx: 5m, 9s ago / Tx: 18h, 39m ago

*Channel A*
Trigger-100mV/100mV, reached 12 times in last 5h, 4m
Gains10 * 10 * 40 = Total Gain 4000 | Relative Gain 4000
Noise18mVpp

*Channel B*
Trigger-99mV/101mV, reached 1 times in last 5h, 4m
Gains10 * 10 * 40 = Total Gain 4000 | Relative Gain 4000
Noise19mVpp

Ve se esta correcto sff.

Video da minha instalação: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSJLjije3Jk
(os nós que estao nos fios das ferrites fui eu que os fiz ao calhas, para tentar ver se funcionava)
Obrigado


----------



## Werk_AG (31 Jul 2014 às 21:24)

Vejo aí vários problemas, que tambem já sabes que tens.

O sistema não está a comunicar com o server e parece que tambem não está a detectar nenhuns sinais, o que certamente releva algum problema com as antenas.

Do video ficam estas questões:

Como estão posicionadas as antenas? Elas devem estar num plano horizontal!
Por agora não importa mais mais tarde deves afastá-las o mais possivel do controller.


Os fios que vão das antenas normalmente são fios de bobinagem e estão revestidos de um verniz isolante. Por acaso raspaste a ponta dos fios por forma a eliminar o verniz na zona de contacto com os ligadores na placa do amplificador?

Bom, não quero estar a interferir, até porque o Salvador já deverá ter-te falado nestas mesmas coisas.


----------



## mt007 (31 Jul 2014 às 21:36)

Werk_AG disse:


> Vejo aí vários problemas, que tambem já sabes que tens.
> 
> O sistema não está a comunicar com o server e parece que tambem não está a detectar nenhuns sinais, o que certamente releva algum problema com as antenas.
> 
> ...



As antenas estão em 90º e na horizonal. Não raspei a ponta dos fios até porque não sabia.

Dizes que não esta ligado ao server, mas como pode ser possível se no site Blitzortung eu vejo a estação ligada?
Está running e depois passado algum tempo passa para Idle.

Uma duvida, terei sempre de apanhar alguma coisa mesmo que seja longe?

Obrigado.
Abc


----------



## Werk_AG (31 Jul 2014 às 21:49)

Aproveito o tema estar de novo na baila, para deixar aqui algo que penso poderá ser util a todos os interessados na matéria.

*Lista Nacional de Estações Blitzortung, e respectiva visualização de sinais.*​
*http://www.meteocercal.info/BoStaSigPT/*​


----------



## Werk_AG (31 Jul 2014 às 21:55)

mt007 disse:


> As antenas estão em 90º e na horizonal. Não raspei a ponta dos fios até porque não sabia.



Pois então raspa, porque se não o fizeres os fios não farão contacto com os ligadores. Mesmo raspando por vezes o contacto não é o melhor, porque os fios são demasiado finos para os ligadores que são utilizados. Assegura-te que tens um bom contacto!

E depois faz a experiência com os fios que te indiquei a trás.

Como estás em fase de testes, podes exagerar um pouco nos ganhos apenas para te dar mais hipoteses de receberes sinais distantes, pois por agora não há nenhuma trovoada perto. Mais tarde quando tudo estiver bem, baixas os ganhos.

Sim, no server dá como ligada, mas tambem diz que está sem comunicação!

Boa sorte.


----------



## mt007 (31 Jul 2014 às 22:06)

Werk_AG disse:


> Pois então raspa, porque se não o fizeres os fios não farão contacto com os ligadores. Mesmo raspando por vezes o contacto não é o melhor, porque os fios são demasiado finos para os ligadores que são utilizados. Assegura-te que tens um bom contacto!
> 
> E depois faz a experiência com os fios que te indiquei a trás.
> 
> ...



Obrigado werk,
ja agora alguma ideia de raspar com o que?
Outra coisa, onde vejo no web control essa parte dos fios? Porque ja desliguei uma antena ferrite e dava sinal de ligada na mesma????? 
É no amplifier ou ADC?? Onde?
Abc


----------



## Werk_AG (31 Jul 2014 às 22:35)

Raspar com uma faca por exemplo!!! Mas apenas por forma a remover a fina camada de verniz que envolve os fios, com cuidado e sem os ir cortando.



> onde vejo no web control essa parte dos fios?



Em nenhum lugar te vai dizer se os fios estão bem ligados ou não. O que acontece é que quando estiverem bem, no analizador de sinal (Signals na web interface) deves começar a ver aparecer alguma coisa (sinais) para além do ruido de fundo.

Miguel, acho que sabes desde o inicio que isto está longe se ser um sistema plug and play. Tenta ajudar-te um pouco mais a ti mesmo procurando compreender como funciona o sistema. É muito importante.
Desculpa a franqueza e frontalidade.

Uma outra dica: Vai ao link que publiquei atrás e vê por exemplo os sinais da Estação da Moita. Quanto tiveres pelo menos uma das antenas bem ligada deve aprecer-te num dos canais (A ou B)  uma forma de onda semelhante no analizador de sinal que podes aceder na tua web interface.


----------



## mt007 (31 Jul 2014 às 22:53)

Werk_AG disse:


> Raspar com uma faca por exemplo!!! Mas apenas por forma a remover a fina camada de verniz que envolve os fios, com cuidado e sem os ir cortando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esse tipo de ondas eu ja vejo no separador de sinais.
Mas penso que seja ruído, digo eu (anda entre -0.02 e 0.02, voltage).
Agora com salpicos grandes como se estivesse a receber um sinal grande, nao tenho.

ok ja raspei os fios mas mesmo assim nao sei se funciona.
Obrigado na mesma.
Abc.


----------



## Werk_AG (31 Jul 2014 às 23:12)

Vamos com calma...

Esses "ondas" que estás ver, com os valores que referes, são realmente ruído de fundo. Não te preocupes com isso por agora...

Se já raspaste os fios, liga apenas uma antena ao pino 1 e 2, não te importes como... vai ao analisador se sinais e espera a ver se te surge algum desses picos grandes, se não acontecer durante algum tempo, desliga tudo e troca a posição dos dois fios que ligaste anteriormente. Vai de novo ao analisador de sinais e vê se te aparecem esses picos maiores...
depois diz alguma coisa... ainda vou ficar aqui mais um pouco.


----------



## mt007 (31 Jul 2014 às 23:42)

Werk_AG disse:


> Vamos com calma...
> 
> Esses "ondas" que estás ver, com os valores que referes, são realmente ruído de fundo. Não te preocupes com isso por agora...
> 
> ...



Ja fiz isso e o mais engraçado é que so tinha uma antena ligada e no mostrador de sinais apareciam as duas na mesma nao entendo.
Bem logo se vê.
Obrigado e desculpa o tempo que tens gastado na resolução do meu problema.

http://meteomelin.be/staticfiles/station-signals/?region=1&station=1129

E depois a antena B esta com mais ruído não sei porque também.
Abc


----------



## Werk_AG (1 Ago 2014 às 00:00)

O tempo dispendido não importa... pena que não se tenha conseguido resultados.

É natural que lá apareçam as duas, na verdade o amplicador do canal A e B está a funcionar e sempre produz algum sinal em forma de ruido de fundo, o que pode não ter é input das antenas...

Bom, espero consigas obter melhor ajuda.
Boa sorte.

PS: Tens respostas importantes às tuas questões no fórum da Blitzortung.


----------



## lsalvador (10 Ago 2014 às 15:58)

Kit do MeteoTomar a funcionar a 100% 

Preparado para as próximas trovoadas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2014 às 19:04)

lsalvador disse:


> Kit do MeteoTomar a funcionar a 100%
> 
> Preparado para as próximas trovoadas



Boas,por onde é que elas andam...as trovoadas ,se fosse noutras décadas...anos 70/80/90 ,podes crer que a máquina tinha sempre muito serviço ,de ano para ano,cada vez são mais reduzidas e pouco frequentes ,boa iniciativa ,e que venham elas .


----------



## Werk_AG (10 Ago 2014 às 23:11)

lsalvador disse:


> Kit do MeteoTomar a funcionar a 100%
> 
> Preparado para as próximas trovoadas



Que aconteceu? Alguma avaria ou mudança de posição do equipamento?
É impressão minha, ou agora estás sinais mais limpos e menos ruido de fundo? Ganhos tambem um pouco mais elevados.

Já agora, o novo firmware (beta) parece ter resolvido os (meus tambem) problemas de "idle state". Acho que de vez em quando tambem te sucedia...


Cumprimentos


----------



## lsalvador (10 Ago 2014 às 23:16)

Werk_AG disse:


> Que aconteceu? Alguma avaria?
> Sou um "custo" dos sinais dos outros e não dei por nada. O que me parece é que agora tens sinais mais limpos e menos ruido de fundo, ou é só impressão minha?
> 
> Cumprimentos



Isso mesmo, mudei de sitio, tinha muito interferência e consegui acabar com ela


----------



## Werk_AG (10 Ago 2014 às 23:25)

Pois, bem que me pareceu que os teus sinais estão mais limpinhos! Era raro teres ganhos como os que estás a usar agora.

Preparados para o inverno!


----------



## mt007 (10 Ago 2014 às 23:37)

Boa Salvador.
Porreiro.
Alias voces 3 estao sempre a bombar.
Cercal
Tomar
Moita


Na minha nao vejo jeito 

Vou ver se convenço um amigo meu da zona de Aveiro a alinhar conosco 

Werk que placa pequena é aquela que tens ligada ao Controlador?
Abc


----------



## lsalvador (10 Ago 2014 às 23:52)

mt007 disse:


> Boa Salvador.
> Porreiro.
> Alias voces 3 estao sempre a bombar.
> Cercal
> ...


Boas Miguel o zé já falou ctg ?


----------



## mt007 (10 Ago 2014 às 23:58)

lsalvador disse:


> Boas Miguel o zé já falou ctg ?



Oi Luis.
Ainda não, porquê?


----------



## lsalvador (11 Ago 2014 às 15:43)

Fotos da minha instalação


----------



## mt007 (11 Ago 2014 às 18:41)

lsalvador disse:


> Fotos da minha instalação



Tens tudo na rua, assim apanhas bem.
Agora eu moro num apartamento é complicado apanhar tanto como vocês, mas esta um trabalho bem feito. 
Abc


----------



## Werk_AG (11 Ago 2014 às 23:23)

lsalvador disse:


> Fotos da minha instalação



Obrigado por partilhar.

Essa caixa para o controlador ficou fixe! Com tampa e tudo.
Pareceu-me ver nas fotos umas linhas de media tensão aí por perto. Seriam a causa dos teus problemas de ruido?


----------



## Werk_AG (12 Ago 2014 às 00:00)

mt007 disse:


> Tens tudo na rua, assim apanhas bem.
> Agora eu moro num apartamento é complicado apanhar tanto como vocês, mas esta um trabalho bem feito.
> Abc



Não é por as antenas H-Field estarem na rua que se "apanha" melhor ou pior. Acredito que a maioria das estações com antenas H-Fields as têm dentro de casa, e há até quem as tenha na cave.

Vejo que continuas com o teu sistema sem estar a funcionar. Depois de tudo o que já li, aqui e noutros fóruns, já não consigo perceber se se trata de um problema de hardware ou de software.

Se fosse eu iria tentar arranjar alguem conhecedor do sistema e que tivessse disponibilidade de tempo e condições para testar o equipamento, parte por parte, isto é, placa do amplificador, placa do controlador e placa do processador e depois verificar todas as configurações do software. Infelizmente somos poucos em Portugal com estes sistemas, e por várias razões, poderá não ser fácil conseguires que alguem queira "correr o risco" de mexer no teu sistema. Confesso que é o meu caso!



> Werk que placa pequena é aquela que tens ligada ao Controlador?



Um detector local (até 50Km) de descargas electricas atmosféricas, AS3935. Não tem qualquer interesse para a rede Blitzortung. Estou a usá-lo apenas para fins de estudo pessoal.


----------



## mt007 (12 Ago 2014 às 18:38)

Pois Werk,
Fica difícil assim, eu não percebo nada disso.
Não sei o que fazer mais, vou fazer medições das peças a ver se está tudo no sítio certo.
Obrigado.
Abraço


----------



## mt007 (19 Ago 2014 às 21:28)

Boas pessoal,
já fiz algumas medições dos resistores ou diodos, são os que têm unidade de medida "ohms" e alguns deles têm os valores certos, outros têm valor abaixo do que esta descrito no manual e outros os valores estão em movimento sempre em crescente ou seja não têm a medida que esta no manual, tipo um de 2.0 ohm e no medidor esta o valor a começar do zero e a subir.
Enquanto noutros quando se faz a medição aparece logo o valor pretendido, nestes não.

Por isso já não sei qual será o problema.

Abc


----------



## Zapiao (19 Ago 2014 às 22:25)

*Re: Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*

Tens que fazer as medições com a placa desligada e dessoldando pelo menos um conector desses componentes.


----------



## Werk_AG (20 Ago 2014 às 00:46)

mt007 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> já fiz algumas medições dos resistores ou diodos, são os que têm unidade de medida "ohms" e alguns deles têm os valores certos, outros têm valor abaixo do que esta descrito no manual e outros os valores estão em movimento sempre em crescente ou seja não têm a medida que esta no manual, tipo um de 2.0 ohm e no medidor esta o valor a começar do zero e a subir.
> Enquanto noutros quando se faz a medição aparece logo o valor pretendido, nestes não.
> 
> ...



Miguel, ainda te arriscas a danificar alguma coisa.

As últimas coisas que tenho podido ler no blitzortung, levantam muitas duvidas sobre o estado de algumas soldaduras. 

O funcionamento do sistema foi testado antes de te ser entregue? Se não foi deveria ter sido!
Perante as questões levantadas com as soldaduras, quem te montou as placas não aceita fazer uma revisão do estado das mesmas? 

Eu poderia fazer-te esses testes GRATUITAMENTE, mas não posso garantir-te a reparação caso algo esteja avariado. Para isso terias de deslocar-te, em dia a combinar, à minha residência, uns 80Km de Lisboa.
Mais não posso fazer!

Cumprimentos


----------



## mt007 (20 Ago 2014 às 15:05)

Werk_AG disse:


> Miguel, ainda te arriscas a danificar alguma coisa.
> 
> As últimas coisas que tenho podido ler no blitzortung, levantam muitas duvidas sobre o estado de algumas soldaduras.
> 
> ...



As medições que fiz foi com as placas desligadas.
Não houve qualquer tipo de corrente.

Quem me soldou as placas foi a mesma pessoa que fez ao Salvador.
Não sei se as testou ou se dava para testar sem ter as antenas de ferrite, desconheço.

Assim é complicado é.


----------



## Werk_AG (20 Ago 2014 às 19:32)

Simplesmente, tenho pena que um sistema desses esteja parado. Com tão poucas estações em PT cada um é uma mais valia.


----------



## mt007 (20 Ago 2014 às 21:52)

Werk_AG disse:


> Simplesmente, tenho pena que um sistema desses esteja parado. Com tão poucas estações em PT cada um é uma mais valia.



Parado ele não está. 
Ele esta ligado 24h/dia, mas não apanho o que vocês apanham.


----------



## Werk_AG (21 Ago 2014 às 00:40)

Caro Miguel
Uma verdade vale mais que mil ilusões.
O sistema pode estar ligado, mas não está a funcionar, nem "apanha" nada. Repara nos teus sinais... o teu canal B está constantemente a +375mV o canal A nem reporta.
Podes deixar isso assim uma vida inteira, que nunca vai "apanhar" nada. Se preferes continuar na ilusão que que tens isso a funcionar...  só que "apanha pouco", é contigo.

Com o tempo tirarás as tuas próprias conclusões.

Desculpa a franqueza, mas não tenho outro jeito de ser.


----------



## CptRena (21 Ago 2014 às 01:23)

mt007 disse:


> As medições que fiz foi com as placas desligadas.
> Não houve qualquer tipo de corrente.




O medidor se resistência (multímetro na posição Ω (ohmímetro)) injecta uma corrente no que se está a medir para poder calcular o valor. Ora se o componente estiver ligado a, por exemplo, um microprocessador ou outro CI sensível a polaridade/tensões, há sempre o risco de provocar avarias. Para além disso a medição é praticamente inútil, pois não se está a medir o componente em si mas um circuito.


----------



## Werk_AG (21 Ago 2014 às 03:10)

Ora nem mais! Além do risco de danificar componentes sensíveis à estática.

Reproduzindo do manual de montagem:



> While there have been no reports of System RED components being damaged by electrostatic
> discharge (ESD) during their handling and installation, it would be wise to take this into account,
> especially if you live in an area that has very low humidity levels.
> 
> ...


----------



## lsalvador (21 Ago 2014 às 12:40)

*Re: Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*



lmviana disse:


> Está previsto mais um aqui para o norte :-) Só estamos a espera que estejam mais disponíveis para encomenda :-)



Como esta a situação ?


----------



## mt007 (22 Ago 2014 às 03:00)

CptRena disse:


> O medidor se resistência (multímetro na posição Ω (ohmímetro)) injecta uma corrente no que se está a medir para poder calcular o valor. Ora se o componente estiver ligado a, por exemplo, um microprocessador ou outro CI sensível a polaridade/tensões, há sempre o risco de provocar avarias. Para além disso a medição é praticamente inútil, pois não se está a medir o componente em si mas um circuito.



Boas,
Mas eu não fiz essas medições ligado à corrente.
Além disso foi aqui no fórum ou algures que me disseram para fazer essas medições e agora vocês dizem que não se deve fazer?
Não entendo.

Também não gosto de ter a estação assim eu quero que ela trabalhe como as vossas e tou a tentar fazer tudo ao meu alcance para resolver o problema.

Bem também não importa agora, vou estar com o Salvador para ver como damos a volta a isto.
Nós próximos dias já terei novidades, assim espero.
Obrigado pelas vossas opiniões, sempre ajudam a quem não percebe nada disto 
Abc


----------



## Werk_AG (22 Ago 2014 às 03:57)

mt007 disse:


> Boas,
> Mas eu não fiz essas medições ligado à corrente.
> Abc



Tudo seria mais fácil, se pelo menos interpretasses correctamente o que te dizem. O que o CptRena disse e eu reforcei, e que até transcreveste é que:
"O medidor se resistência (multímetro na posição Ω (ohmímetro)) injecta uma corrente no que se está a medir", 
Ninguem disse que fizeste as medições "ligado à corrente".

Medições até que podem ser feitas, se souberes no que podes fazê-las e como fazê-las, pelo que se alguem te disse para fazeres medições não fui eu, antes pelo contrário.

Mas ainda bem que agora já nada importa, e lamento que as minhas "opiniões" não tenham ajudado em nada. 
Dispenso os ironicos 

Resta-me desejar-te sinceramente que alguem consiga resolver o teu problema.

Nota: Este é o meu último comentário sobre o assunto em causa.


----------



## mt007 (24 Ago 2014 às 22:17)

Werk_AG disse:


> Tudo seria mais fácil, se pelo menos interpretasses correctamente o que te dizem. O que o CptRena disse e eu reforcei, e que até transcreveste é que:
> "O medidor se resistência (multímetro na posição Ω (ohmímetro)) injecta uma corrente no que se está a medir",
> Ninguem disse que fizeste as medições "ligado à corrente".
> 
> ...



Boas,
já estas a levar isso para outro campo.
Não fui irónico, fui realista e é bem verdade.
Eu não percebo nada disso, daí eu ter agradecido as vossas opiniões, mas fiquei na ideia que ou não me tinha feito entender ou não entendi a vossa ideia.
Alguém me disse para medir e comparar com os valores do manual para saber se não haveria perda de potência ou se estavam mal soldados etc.
E foi o que fiz e reparei que algumas resistências não têm valores iguais aos do manual. 
Peço desculpa se magoei alguém.

Vou estar com o Salvador para tentar ajudar in loco.
Obrigado.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## CptRena (24 Ago 2014 às 22:49)

_Chill out_ malta


----------



## lsalvador (4 Set 2014 às 10:00)

A rede cada vez está maior 

"All kits for the Fall season have been sold out. 
The number one priority is improving the network structure and quality before the addition of more stations. it is unlikely that kits will be available through the end of this year."


----------



## lsalvador (4 Set 2014 às 16:14)

Algum será para Portugal ?????


----------



## mt007 (4 Set 2014 às 22:32)

lsalvador disse:


> Algum será para Portugal ?????



Pelo que tenho lido no forum Blitzortung, não vi ainda nenhum portuga mostrar interesse.
Mas vamos ver. 

Luis a minha estação está a funcionar acho que mais ou menos, tenho apanhado alguma coisa nomeadamente perto de Barcelona, uau.
Poucos mas bons.
Vamos la ver quando houver alguma mais perto.

Agradeço-vos pela ajuda que me deram.
Abc


----------



## Werk_AG (5 Set 2014 às 02:35)

lsalvador disse:


> A rede cada vez está maior
> 
> "All kits for the Fall season have been sold out.
> The number one priority is improving the network structure and quality before the addition of more stations. it is unlikely that kits will be available through the end of this year."




"Most importantly, after you've read everything available, and kits are again available.. *build your own kit*. If you cannot do this, you may not have the 'familiarity' to adequately get your station primed and optimized - or troubleshoot the system if needed. There are exceptions to this, of course... but remember we've said repeatedly these receivers are NOT plug'n'play. They are quite sophisticated, and it's remarkable that they've designed a system that folks with even basic skills and backgrounds can build out of a bag, and operate successfully."


----------



## Werk_AG (5 Set 2014 às 17:19)

Como é sabido têm vindo a ser implementadas várias melhorias nos servers da rede Blitzortung. Numa das recentes alterações (à 2 dias) foi alterado o server que utilizava nos scripts que permitiam a visualização dos sinais das nossas estações em PT.
Os scripts já foram actualizados, e a visualização de sinais já está disponivel de novo, agora com mais informação e visualização independente por canal.

Não sei por quanto tempo vai funcionar, nem por quanto tempo terei acesso ao server actual. Tudo isto deve pois ser considerado em estado BETA.

Dito isto, fica o link para a:

Lista Nacional de Estações Blitzortung
(clique no nome para visualizar sinais)  

http://www.meteocercal.info/BoStaSigPT/​


----------



## mt007 (5 Set 2014 às 21:49)

Werk_AG disse:


> Como é sabido têm vindo a ser implementadas várias melhorias nos servers da rede Blitzortung. Numa das recentes alterações (à 2 dias) foi alterado o server que utilizava nos scripts que permitiam a visualização dos sinais das nossas estações em PT.
> Os scripts já foram actualizados, e a visualização de sinais já está disponivel de novo, agora com mais informação e visualização independente por canal.
> 
> Não sei por quanto tempo vai funcionar, nem por quanto tempo terei acesso ao server actual. Tudo isto deve pois ser considerado em estado BETA.
> ...






Ja vi os fraficos da minha estaçao. 
Espectaculo, acho que esta a funcionar bem, digo eu.
Obrigado a todos pela ajuda.
Abraço


----------



## Agreste (5 Set 2014 às 22:30)

Uma estação em Loulé? Algum membro do forum? 

Não é que me fosse meter no assunto até porque não tenho condições mas achei curioso.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Set 2014 às 22:45)

Queria encomendar um, mas parece que estão esgotados


----------



## Werk_AG (5 Set 2014 às 23:38)

mt007 disse:


> Ja vi os fraficos da minha estaçao.
> Espectaculo, acho que esta a funcionar bem, digo eu.




Sim, parece-me que sim. Com o passar do tempo irás optimizando o que for possível optimizar, mas para já parece-me bem. Ruido de fundo um pouco elevado, mas isso na maior parte das vezes é inevitável, e o teu nem sequer é dos mais elevados entre nós.

Como sabes, cada membro da rede Blitzortung pode sempre ver os seus sinais nos servers da Blitzortung (e até na tua web interface), a ideia desta lista, além de tentar promover o sistema entre nós,  é tambem tornar mais fácil compararmos os sinais e configurações de ganho uns dos outros (entre sistemas iguas, entenda-se).


----------



## Werk_AG (5 Set 2014 às 23:40)

Agreste disse:


> Uma estação em Loulé? Algum membro do forum?
> 
> Não é que me fosse meter no assunto até porque não tenho condições mas achei curioso.



Não sei se é membro do fórum. Acho que a instalação faz parte de algum projecto de escolas. Existem mais duas tambem pertencentes a escolas.


----------



## Werk_AG (5 Set 2014 às 23:51)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Queria encomendar um, mas parece que estão esgotados



Não desistas da ideia, nem te intimides com a complexidade do projecto. Quase tudo que é complexo, se torna incrivelmente simples quando é compreendido.

Os kits irão voltar a aparecer mais tarde ou mais cedo, e quem sabe até talvez melhores. Podes sempre tentar contactá-los, pois segundo li, caso tenham sobrado alguns kits dos que estavam a reservar para zonas com menor cobertura, eles podem ser enviados para a Europa. Talvez eles até considerem Portugal como uma zona de pouca cobertura. Entra em contacto com o Egon, não perdes nada, e logo vez a resposta.
Vai a esta página: http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=pt&page=3

preenche os dados e em pouco dias terás uma resposta.

Um detector de trovoadas em Serpa iria dar muito jeito à rede nacional.


----------



## Zapiao (6 Set 2014 às 02:03)

*Re: Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*

Sabem interpretar aqueles gráficos?


----------



## Werk_AG (6 Set 2014 às 02:37)

*Re: Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*



Zapiao disse:


> Sabem interpretar aqueles gráficos?



É importante saber um minino sobre o que representam e como interpretá-los, pois é com base neles que podemos ajustar o melhor possível os ganhos dos amplificadores das nossas estações, e tambem detectar possíveis problemas, como sejam fontes de ruido de fundo e em que frequências elas estão. Os novos gráficos ao separarem cada canal, tornaram essa tarefa um pouco mais fácil.
Um dos principais objectivos numa instalação é tentar reduzir ao minimo a amplitude do ruido de fundo que sempre existe, e que muitas vezes é apenas consequência das caracteristicas do local da instalação. A escolha entre os dois tipos de sistemas existentes, e consequêntemente de "antenas" a utilizar deve ter estes aspectos em conta. Um é melhor numas situações o outro em outras.
Para se ter uma ideia da loucura que é procurar ter o minimo ruído de fundo possível, alguns individuos descobriram que simplesmente ter ligado o ecran do sistema, adiciona de 1 a 3 mV no nível de ruído de fundo, devido ao facto do backlight do lcd ser controlado por PWM e a frequência produzida criar interferência. Daí podem concluir que a seguir vem uma especie de caça às bruxas a tudo o que em nossas casas possa ser fonte de ruído e que possa ser eliminado ou minimizado. Claro que nada disto é estritamente necessário, apenas alguns "maluquinhos" (devo estar na lista ) levam isto ao extremo.

Alonguei-me bastante em relação à tua pergunta, mas a intenção foi aproveitar para deixar mais alguma informação sobre o sistema. Enquanto não há kits disponíveis, pode-se ir aproveitando o tempo para estudar o sistema, ler tudo o que existe sobre o assunto, especialmente na área dedicada ao Blitzortung  existente no fantástico WXForum. Para se aprender é ali! Se bem que desde que os Americanos começaram a ajudar no fórum da Blitzortung a coisa está a ficar melhor.
Eu já tinha conhecimento da existência da rede Blitzortung à algum tempo, mais de um ano talvez, mas não conhecia a área Blitzortung no WXForum, foi o Salvador que me indicou esse fórum, e esse facto foi fundamental para ter decidido aderir à rede, pois a informação que existia na área publica do fórum da Blitzortung era escassa, superficial, pouco concreta e quase nunca era abordado o aspecto técnico do sistema.


----------



## mt007 (6 Set 2014 às 07:31)

Boas Werk,
Sim penso que está a trabalhar bem a minha estação ou vai a caminho disso.
Hoje durante a noite reparei que a estação da Póvoa do Varzim está também a trabalhar ou seja já temos a rede a 100% ou perto disso, porque a de Loulé acho que não está operacional mas estamos no bom caminho.
Agora em Serpa também era uma excelente escolha  força nisso MereoAlentejo.
O pessoal do Blitzortung já começou a distribuir os kits, tenta pedir que eles com certeza atenderão o teu pedido.
Boa sorte.
Abc


----------



## HotSpot (6 Set 2014 às 11:18)

A coisa vai-se compondo aos poucos. Cada estação nova a funcionar bem é uma mais valia.

Pessoal toca a aderir para mais um impulso à meteorologia amadora


----------



## mt007 (6 Set 2014 às 18:27)

Boas pessoal,
No mapa em tempo real do Blitzortung quando é detectado uma descarga aparecem umas linhas desse a estação ao local da descarga.
Estas linhas umas são doe cor azul e outras verdes alguém me pode explicar o significado?
Acho que também deveríamos ter info acerca da potência da descarga e se seria positiva ou negativa não acham?

Obrigado.
Abc


----------



## camrov8 (6 Set 2014 às 19:40)

mt007 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> No mapa em tempo real do Blitzortung quando é detectado uma descarga aparecem umas linhas desse a estação ao local da descarga.
> Estas linhas umas são doe cor azul e outras verdes alguém me pode explicar o significado?
> Acho que também deveríamos ter info acerca da potência da descarga e se seria positiva ou negativa não acham?
> ...



Não sei responder o que indica, mas se diferenciassem a polaridade ou potencia deviam ter a mesma cor quando apontam para a mesma descarga


----------



## HotSpot (6 Set 2014 às 19:58)

mt007 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> No mapa em tempo real do Blitzortung quando é detectado uma descarga aparecem umas linhas desse a estação ao local da descarga.
> Estas linhas umas são doe cor azul e outras verdes alguém me pode explicar o significado?
> Acho que também deveríamos ter info acerca da potência da descarga e se seria positiva ou negativa não acham?
> ...



Li algures que as linhas azuis são das estações que calculam o raio, geralmente as mais perto. As verdes são as descartadas.


----------



## Werk_AG (7 Set 2014 às 03:08)

Já que esta noite as trovadas nos visitaram de novo, e devem continuar por cá amanhã e durante a próxima semana, pareceu-me uma boa altura para deixar aqui o link para duas novas páginas, quase acabadinhas de fazer, dedicadas a informação sobre descargas electricas atmosféricas na zona Oeste do país.

Mapa de DEA's zona OESTE : http://www.meteocercal.info/wxlocalblitz.php
Estatísticas de DEA's até 150km da MeteoCercal: http://www.meteocercal.info/wxlocalblitzstats.php

E pronto é tudo por hoje, despeço-me com amizade.


----------



## mt007 (7 Set 2014 às 09:07)

Bom dia,
Muito fixe as páginas.
Gostei.
Parabéns Caneira.
Abc


----------



## Werk_AG (7 Set 2014 às 18:47)

Obrigado Miguel.
Já agora a tua estação está a portar-se muito bem. Está assim dado, mais um importante passo para a nossa rede de cobertura nacional.


----------



## mt007 (7 Set 2014 às 19:50)

Werk_AG disse:


> Obrigado Miguel.
> Já agora a tua estação está a portar-se muito bem. Está assim dado, mais um importante passo para a nossa rede de cobertura nacional.



Pois está .
Graças a vocês.
Acho que se esta a portar muito bem sim senhor até eu estou espantado, mas falta algum trabalho ainda, protecções etc.
Se calhar depois já não vai apanhar muita coisa com caixas etc, vamos ver.

O que se passa com Alcochete?
Esta inactiva alguém sabe porquê?

Abc


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2014 às 22:36)

mt007 disse:


> Pois está .
> Graças a vocês.
> Acho que se esta a portar muito bem sim senhor até eu estou espantado, mas falta algum trabalho ainda, protecções etc.
> Se calhar depois já não vai apanhar muita coisa com caixas etc, vamos ver.
> ...




A de Alcochete, Loulé e Póvoa de Varzim nunca aparecem no mapa realtime do Blitzortung.


----------



## Werk_AG (7 Set 2014 às 23:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A de Alcochete, Loulé e Póvoa de Varzim nunca aparecem no mapa realtime do Blitzortung.



Quando estão online aparecem sim.
Essas estações, estão as três instaladas em escolas. Talvez tenham feito, ou façam ainda parte de algum projecto escolar. Não sei.
Todas elas são do tipo Green, ou seja as primeiras versões, que requeriam estar ligadas a um PC para funcionar. Talvez por esse facto e por estarem num local onde provavelmente nem sempre tem gente (especialmente nos peridos de férias), estejam tantas vezes offline. Qualquer problema com o PC as deixará off.
Os novos sistemas RED já não precisam de nenhum PC, e são muito mais autónomos.

É pena que não estejam mais tempo online, especialmente a do norte e do sul do país, pois aí não existe ainda complementaridade. De qualquer forma, acho que não será muito de contar com estas 3 estações para a nossa rede nacional. Se a coisa não tem dono... 

Isto são conjecturas que estou a fazer e posso estar completamente enganado, pois não tenho qualquer informação real sobre quem gere cada uma dessas três estações.


----------



## mt007 (8 Set 2014 às 15:03)

HotSpot disse:


> Li algures que as linhas azuis são das estações que calculam o raio, geralmente as mais perto. As verdes são as descartadas.



Encontrei, se calhar foi aqui que leste:

Quote:

25. June 2014
To see lightning in almost real-time, we have added a new animation. Each lightning strike is marked with a white expanding circle. The locations of the stations involved with the computation are visualized by green and blue lines. The blue lines are pointing to the stations whose information is definitely used. These are at most 12 of the nearest stations. The green lines are pointing to the stations that also have received the strike. The delay is usually between 3 and 6 seconds. If the storm is more than 2 km away, it can be seen earlier on the map as the thunder is heard.

Obrigado.
Abc


----------



## mt007 (8 Set 2014 às 15:14)

Boas,
Ora nem mais parece que o pessoal de Alcochete nós ouviu.
Penso que já estava trabalhar.
Pelo menos agora durante a tarde vi que eles têm sinal, vamos ver se é para continuar, muito fixe .

5 estações neste momento 
Abc


----------



## mt007 (9 Set 2014 às 15:21)

Boas pessoal,
hoje à tarde vi a estação da Povoa a funcionar 

Neste momento temos 6 online, só Loulé esta off.

Será que vamos ter todas agora?
Abc


----------



## mt007 (9 Set 2014 às 20:23)

Boa noite,
já anda pessoal da Madeira interessado também neste projecto.
Vamos ver.

Abc


----------



## Werk_AG (10 Set 2014 às 00:00)

Eu estou completamente convencido que caso venha a acontecer a instalação de novas estações na Madeira e especialmente nos Açores, isso poderá implicar uma mudança radical no mapa de cobertura actual. Quer pela cobertura dos próprios locais, mas especialmente pela zona sul de Portugal continental (terra e mar) e norte de Africa, além de que podem surgir algumas surpresas que me parecem estar a ser implementadas... já reparam como começam a ser registadas discargas em pleno oceano atlântico a distancias consideráveis da costa Portuguesa (700 e mais km) e não só perto dela? E as nossas estações tem responsabilidade nisto!
Não esqueçamos que temos (ou deveriamos ter) muitos interesses no mar.
Devemos pensar nisto como um sistema em rede e não como um detector para nós próprios. É a rede, ou seja é a união que faz a força.


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2014 às 00:31)

Werk_AG disse:


> Eu estou completamente convencido que caso venha a acontecer a instalação de novas estações na Madeira e especialmente nos Açores, isso poderá implicar uma mudança radical no mapa de cobertura actual. Quer pela cobertura dos próprios locais, mas especialmente pela zona sul de Portugal continental (terra e mar) e norte de Africa, além de que podem surgir algumas surpresas que me parecem estar a ser implementadas... já reparam como começam a ser registadas discargas em pleno oceano atlântico a distancias consideráveis da costa Portuguesa (700 e mais km) e não só perto dela? E as nossas estações tem responsabilidade nisto!
> Não esqueçamos que temos (ou deveriamos ter) muitos interesses no mar.
> Devemos pensar nisto como um sistema em rede e não como um detector para nós próprios. É a rede, ou seja é a união que faz a força.



Com uma ou duas estações na Madeira e uma 3 ou 4 nos Açores e era possível fazer uma monitorização de praticamente todo o Atlântico Norte ocidental.


----------



## lsalvador (10 Set 2014 às 11:29)

Gostava de saber se por aqui existem reais interessados em entrar no projecto, para se ter uma possível ideia da área que se iria cobrir. 

Quem for que se acuse. lol


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Set 2014 às 12:02)

eu


----------



## lmviana (10 Set 2014 às 12:04)

*Re: Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*

Eu! So tenho tido algum azar a encomendar, foi  na altura que ele foi de ferias e agora estão indisponíveis.... logo que seja possível comparar virá um a caminho para os lados do norte...


----------



## ijv (10 Set 2014 às 16:29)

mt007 disse:


> Boa noite,
> já anda pessoal da Madeira interessado também neste projecto.
> Vamos ver.
> 
> Abc




Eu até estou interessado, só tenho o problema na montagem dos componentes, não percebo nada eletrônica. Assim juntava mais uma secção ao site meteocasas. Que neste momento infelizmente anda meio parado por ter me ausentado da madeira para a ilha visinha


----------



## AzoresPower (10 Set 2014 às 16:38)

Muito interessante este detetor de trovoada...

Uns nos Açores, uns na Madeira e dava para cobrir a maior parte do território terrestre português.


----------



## lsalvador (10 Set 2014 às 16:43)

ijv disse:


> Eu até estou interessado, só tenho o problema na montagem dos componentes, não percebo nada eletrônica. Assim juntava mais uma secção ao site meteocasas. Que neste momento infelizmente anda meio parado por ter me ausentado da madeira para a ilha visinha



ijv, esse problema resolve-se.  Tenho uma pessoa de confiança que faz a montagem. E os portes para a Madeira não são nada de outro mundo


----------



## ijv (10 Set 2014 às 21:38)

*Re: Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*

E uma boa ideia isalvador


----------



## mt007 (11 Set 2014 às 02:12)

Aqui o ultimo comunicado de um dos mentores do projecto Blitzortung sobre a situação dos kits:

"This will be the official statement and it will be updated when we have more information: 

Due to an unexpectedly large demand in the last months, we do not accept any new orders this year. Our location system in general needs some major upgrade, mainly to improve the quality of lightning locations. Otherwise the increasing number of stations will result in more and more problems during the computation process and thus in lowering the efficiency of the whole TOA system.

But don't worry, the number of stations will still increase for some time in several regions of the world, as we have not shipped some pre-ordered kits and there are also a lot of users which need to assemble their stations.

We also want to offer some improved hardware next year in larger quantities. As soon as we have more precise information on the further enhancements, we will post it on our website. If you have questions, then please use our forum instead of contacting us directly."


----------



## mt007 (13 Set 2014 às 17:32)

Boas, 
Novas informações acerca da minha msg acima.
Novos kits só para o ano e já montados. É o que eles querem fazer.
Agora vão simplesmente dedicar-se à qualidade das estações ordena-las como deve ser, actualizações de software, etc.
Pacicência, são boas ou mas notícias dependendo do ponto de vista.
Abc


----------



## mt007 (13 Set 2014 às 20:22)

Boas pessoal,
Neste momento muita trovoada e descargas no mar entre cascais e Sintra e nada é detectado nas nossas estações , é normal?


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2014 às 23:07)

mt007 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> Neste momento muita trovoada e descargas no mar entre cascais e Sintra e nada é detectado nas nossas estações , é normal?



Ainda não temos estações suficientes, é preciso 8 estações para validar uma descarga e não podem ser todas no mesmo quadrante o que é o caso, as estações são todas a Este/Sudeste do local onde estão as células.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Set 2014 às 13:06)

mt007 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> Neste momento muita trovoada e descargas no mar entre cascais e Sintra e nada é detectado nas nossas estações , é normal?



É normal. Estamos no limbo 

Reduziram as estações mínimas para validar um raio de 8 para 6, por outro lado reduziram o desvio máximo de erro de um máximo de 10 km para 5 km. Temos neste momento 5 estações a funcionar regularmente no continente 

Ou seja, a descarga tem que ser suficientemente forte para pelo menos uma das Espanholas se juntar às nossas. 

Se a de Loulé estivesse neste momento online acredito que que faria uma enorme diferença.

Resumindo, mais umas 5 estações no continente fariam toda a diferença


----------



## ACalado (14 Set 2014 às 13:20)

HotSpot disse:


> É normal. Estamos no limbo
> 
> Reduziram as estações mínimas para validar um raio de 8 para 6, por outro lado reduziram o desvio máximo de erro de um máximo de 10 km para 5 km. Temos neste momento 5 estações a funcionar regularmente no continente
> 
> ...



Por aqui esta-se a tentar colmatar isso, se todos contribuirmos com um euro que seja será mais fácil  Acho que um detector na Torre faria toda a diferença.

Abraços

http://ppl.com.pt/pt/prj/detector-descargas-electricas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2014 às 15:53)

Qual a diferença entre os traços verdes e os azuis?


----------



## CptRena (14 Set 2014 às 16:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Qual a diferença entre os traços verdes e os azuis?



Ó Duarte Sousa, não andas a seguir o tópico com atenção. Isso já foi respondido 

 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...-trovoada-blitzortung-7268-14.html#post440503


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2014 às 16:10)

CptRena disse:


> Ó Duarte Sousa, não andas a seguir o tópico com atenção. Isso já foi respondido
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...-trovoada-blitzortung-7268-14.html#post440503



Ah, certo, peço desculpa 

Obrigado!


----------



## CptRena (14 Set 2014 às 18:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ah, certo, peço desculpa
> 
> Obrigado!



Tranquilo. Sempre às ordens (não interpretar literalmente sff )


----------



## Werk_AG (14 Set 2014 às 23:44)

HotSpot disse:


> Ou seja, a descarga tem que ser suficientemente forte para pelo menos uma das Espanholas se juntar às nossas.
> 
> Se a de Loulé estivesse neste momento online acredito que que faria uma enorme diferença.
> 
> Resumindo, mais umas 5 estações no continente fariam toda a diferença



É verdade, é uma pena que a estação de Loulé esteja offline. Tambem acredito que nestes dias tinha feito uma grande diferença.
Vamos lá a ver se no decorrer desta semana em que se esperam mais umas trovodas por cá, alguem se lembra de lá ir por aquilo a funcionar.
Seria interessante ver as 6 estações nacionais, todas online.

Realmente cada estação é importante, e umas tantas mais seria mesmo muito bom para uma mais eficaz cobertura do território nacional.
Se algumas fossem na Madeira e Açores então seria ouro sobre azul.


----------



## ijv (15 Set 2014 às 02:58)

*Re: Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*

Vamos ver se em breve havera uma pela madeira


----------



## mt007 (15 Set 2014 às 15:27)

ACalado disse:


> Por aqui esta-se a tentar colmatar isso, se todos contribuirmos com um euro que seja será mais fácil  Acho que um detector na Torre faria toda a diferença.
> 
> Abraços
> 
> http://ppl.com.pt/pt/prj/detector-descargas-electricas



Eu já ajudei com a minha contribuição. 
Nessa zona era uma mais vali, sem dúvida.
No Alentejo e ilhas também, então tínhamos uma rede nacional espectacular.
Abc


----------



## ijv (15 Set 2014 às 15:31)

*Re: Aquisição de Detector de Trovoada (MeteoTomar e MeteoMoita) - blitzortung*

Hj era um bom dia para testes


----------



## ACalado (15 Set 2014 às 22:10)

mt007 disse:


> Eu já ajudei com a minha contribuição.
> Nessa zona era uma mais vali, sem dúvida.
> No Alentejo e ilhas também, então tínhamos uma rede nacional espectacular.
> Abc




Fico muito agradecido pela ajuda, o objectivo é conseguir os detectores para os colocar a disposição de todos e assim tentar aumentar a nossa comunidade em Portugal 

Abraço


----------



## mt007 (16 Set 2014 às 14:14)

Boa tarde pessoal,
Não entendo, está trovoada e descargas aqui na zona da grande Lisboa e nenhuma estação detecta como é possível ?
Então aqui perto da minha estação estão grandes descargas e nada.
Alguma ideia?
Obrigado.
Abc


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Set 2014 às 20:01)

Trovoadas fantasmagoricas


----------



## AF10 (19 Set 2014 às 11:41)

Olá! Já fiz a minha apresentação no respectivo local e fica aqui, também, um pequeno resumo!
Sou professor de Geografia e responsável pela iniciativa de promover em 3 escolas do continente (Loulé, Póvoa do Varzim e Alcochete) a instalação de outras tantas estações de detecção de descargas eléctricas, ligadas à rede http://www.blitzortung.org/. O projecto começou a ser pensado há cinco anos mas só obteve financiamento há dois e, sucessivas vicissitudes, só permitiram a sua concretização em 2014!
Por incrível que possa parecer, neste momento, a escola de Loulé tem estado desligada da rede porque alguém da equipa da empresa de construção civil que está a fazer obras na referida escola, cortou alguns cabos indispensáveis ao funcionamento da estação! Agora vai ser necessário mudar o local da estação, recuperar os estragos, etc.!
Aproveito esta oportunidade para lançar o desafio a outros membros, que porventura conheçam alguém que queira instalar este equipamento numa escola, que me contactem para estudarmos possibilidade de financiamento por parte da agência Ciência Viva.
Cordiais saudações para todos!


----------



## lsalvador (19 Set 2014 às 11:44)

AF10 disse:


> Olá! Já fiz a minha apresentação no respectivo local e fica aqui, também, um pequeno resumo!
> Sou professor de Geografia e responsável pela iniciativa de promover em 3 escolas do continente (Loulé, Póvoa do Varzim e Alcochete) a instalação de outras tantas estações de detecção de descargas eléctricas, ligadas à rede http://www.blitzortung.org/. O projecto começou a ser pensado há cinco anos mas só obteve financiamento há dois e, sucessivas vicissitudes, só permitiram a sua concretização em 2014!
> Por incrível que possa parecer, neste momento, a escola de Loulé tem estado desligada da rede porque alguém da equipa da empresa de construção civil que está a fazer obras na referida escola, cortou alguns cabos indispensáveis ao funcionamento da estação! Agora vai ser necessário mudar o local da estação, recuperar os estragos, etc.!
> Aproveito esta oportunidade para lançar o desafio a outros membros, que porventura conheçam alguém que queira instalar este equipamento numa escola, que me contactem para estudarmos possibilidade de financiamento por parte da agência Ciência Viva.
> Cordiais saudações para todos!



Muito bem vindo e parabéns pela iniciativa


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Set 2014 às 13:31)

Se o detector viesse já previamente montado, como acontece com as EMs, já teria um instalado, mas como vem é difícil a aventura


----------



## lsalvador (19 Set 2014 às 13:35)

filipe cunha disse:


> Se o detector viesse já previamente montado, como acontece com as EMs, já teria um instalado, mas como vem é difícil a aventura


Pelo fórum começaram a vir montados.


----------



## mt007 (20 Set 2014 às 21:42)

Para o próximo ano já virão montados 

AF10 bem vindo e espero que consiga colocar a estação a funcionar.
Quanto a outras escolas não conheço 
Abc


----------



## mt007 (27 Set 2014 às 15:21)

Boas pessoal,
continuo sem perceber.
Trovoadas mesmo em cima de mim e nenhuma estação incluindo a minha detecta nada?
São capazes de detectar no outro lado do Rio Tejo e no mar ao largo de Sintra ou Cascais, poucos, e aqui na minha zona (oeiras) nada?
Não entendo, desculpem mas não é normal.
Abc


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Set 2014 às 15:27)

mt007 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> continuo sem perceber.
> Trovoadas mesmo em cima de mim e nenhuma estação detecta nada?
> São capazes de detectar no outro lado do Rio Tejo e no mar ao largo de Sintra ou Cascais, poucos, e aqui na minha zona (oeiras) nada?
> ...



Hoje até acho que o sistema está a funcionar bem já vi 3 descargas aqui no distrito de Viseu a serem detetadas paraticamente ao mesmo tempo


----------



## Werk_AG (28 Set 2014 às 03:52)

mt007 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> continuo sem perceber.
> Trovoadas mesmo em cima de mim e nenhuma estação incluindo a minha detecta nada?
> São capazes de detectar no outro lado do Rio Tejo e no mar ao largo de Sintra ou Cascais, poucos, e aqui na minha zona (oeiras) nada?
> ...



Miguel, vejo que ainda te persistem algumas duvidas sobre o modo de funcionamento do sistema Blitzortung.
A situação que descreves é perfeitamente normal, quanto mais próximo de ti estiver a trovoada maiores são as probabilidades de ela não ser detectada pela tua estação, porque ela entra naquilo que normalmente se designa por "modo de interferência".
Imagina por hipotese que a trovoada se situa entre Oeiras e a Moita, e que, tambem por hipotese, ambas as estações ficam em modo interferência, ora as que sobram não chegam para validar a descarga, a não ser que ela seja muito forte e tenhamos a ajuda de algumas estações em Espanha.
A coisa é mesmo assim, ainda hoje foram registadas descargas a 6 - 7 Km da minha localização, e a minha estação não teve participação no seu registo, mas por outro lado ajudou a registar outras descargas que ocorreram a 40 - 50 Km. Precisamos de uma maior densidade de estações, e mesmo assim sempre se perderão alguns registos.
Hà pouco tempo alguem me perguntou em privado se, existindo já a minha estação, valeria a pena instalar uma nova estação num local que não dista mais de 50Km da minha localização, e a resposta que dei, foi que sim, que vale a pena e muito. Basicamente o sistema funciona de forma que cada um detecta para as localizações de outros e os outros detectam para a nossa, é o somatório de importa.

Hà uma coisa que podes fazer, e que pode melhorar as possibilidades de a tua estação participar na deteção de descargas próximas. Quando sentires que as trovoadas estão próximas, reduz o ganho dos amplificadores, isso pode evitar que entres em modo interferência, e quando a trovodada se afastar repôes os valores anteriores... podes tambem activar o Auto Adapt to Noise e o Auto Amplitude Filter. Este procedimento é recomendado por um dos developers no forum da Blitzortung. Eu utilizo-o e estou satisfeito com os resultados.

Cumprimentos


----------



## lsalvador (28 Set 2014 às 20:20)

O MeteoTomar esta assim e recomendo. Miguel se quiseres posso meter a tua estação assim


----------



## mt007 (29 Set 2014 às 15:25)

Werk_AG disse:


> Miguel, vejo que ainda te persistem algumas duvidas sobre o modo de funcionamento do sistema Blitzortung.
> A situação que descreves é perfeitamente normal, quanto mais próximo de ti estiver a trovoada maiores são as probabilidades de ela não ser detectada pela tua estação, porque ela entra naquilo que normalmente se designa por "modo de interferência".
> Imagina por hipotese que a trovoada se situa entre Oeiras e a Moita, e que, tambem por hipotese, ambas as estações ficam em modo interferência, ora as que sobram não chegam para validar a descarga, a não ser que ela seja muito forte e tenhamos a ajuda de algumas estações em Espanha.
> A coisa é mesmo assim, ainda hoje foram registadas descargas a 6 - 7 Km da minha localização, e a minha estação não teve participação no seu registo, mas por outro lado ajudou a registar outras descargas que ocorreram a 40 - 50 Km. Precisamos de uma maior densidade de estações, e mesmo assim sempre se perderão alguns registos.
> ...



Ok Werk,
Assim já percebi.
Mas é uma pena que isso seja assim, mas é compreensível.
Do auto noite já tenho activado, o resto vou confirmar.
Obrigado pela excelente explicação.
Abc


----------



## mt007 (29 Set 2014 às 15:27)

lsalvador disse:


> O MeteoTomar esta assim e recomendo. Miguel se quiseres posso meter a tua estação assim



Boas Luis,
Só vi a tua mensagem depois.
Ela como está agora com as configurações que meteste estou muito contente com o seu funcionamento.
Mas se com essas alterações ela ficar melhor ainda boa siga em frente.
Obrigado.
Abraço.


----------



## stormiday (2 Out 2014 às 17:56)

mt007 disse:


> Para o próximo ano já virão montados
> 
> AF10 bem vindo e espero que consiga colocar a estação a funcionar.
> Quanto a outras escolas não conheço
> Abc


Boas tardes.

Se isso for verdade, para o ano posso garantir a minha adesão a esse projeto


----------



## mt007 (17 Out 2014 às 15:00)

Boa tarde pessoal,
hoje por acaso temos as estações portuguesas todas a trabalhar 
Muito bom.
Era porreiro se fosse assim todos os dias.
Obrigado.
Abc


----------



## lsalvador (3 Fev 2015 às 10:11)

Pessoal

Com a aproximação da venda dos novos Kit's, Blue System, alguns kit's red system estão a venda no forum. Neste momento tenho o contacto de um alemão que tem um kit para venda, ainda não foi montado, é igual ao kit que o Cercal tem.

Quem estiver *REALMENTE* interessado, envie-me uma PM que indicarei o valor que pede e darei o contacto.

Não tenho nada a haver com o negocio, o único interesse é aumentar a rede em Portugal e melhorar os nossos sinais.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Mar 2015 às 12:52)

Boas pessoal

Alguém com planos de adquirir um Kit e juntar-se ao projecto, são precisas mais estações por cá , principalmente a norte e a sul.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mar 2015 às 14:20)

lsalvador disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Alguém com planos de adquirir um Kit e juntar-se ao projecto, são precisas mais estações por cá , principalmente a norte e a sul.


Boas...

Parece-me ter visto no site deles que de momento não estão a receber novas encomendas. 
Aqui já estamos a pensar num sistema destes há algum tempo, mas ainda não houve disponibilidade.
Quando reabrirem as encomendas, certamente colocaremos o assunto novamente em cima da mesa.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Mar 2015 às 14:23)

Se quiseres esperar pelos novos kits, os Blue tudo bem, mas tens malta a vender o Red Kit por montar a bons preços. Tens la um Holandês a vender um kit por montar por 125€, a ultima versão que saiu, que já não usa os ferrites, igual ao do Cercal.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mar 2015 às 15:06)

lsalvador disse:


> Se quiseres esperar pelos novos kits, os Blue tudo bem, mas tens malta a vender o Red Kit por montar a bons preços. Tens la um Holandês a vender um kit por montar por 125€, a ultima versão que saiu, que já não usa os ferrites, igual ao do Cercal.



ok. Obrigado. Vou dar uma olhadela.


----------



## Werk_AG (19 Abr 2015 às 03:39)

As trovoadas estão de volta, e coisas novas tambem...
Ora aqui fica o link para um mapazinho animado da Ibéria com as trovoadas das últimas duas horas,
que inclui tambem a localização das nossas estações, e informação extra sobre as mesmas, clicando no icon.
Tudo em tempo real, é claro, graças ao BlitzOrtung a ao excelente script do Ken (Saratoga Weather) tambem autor das excelentes Saratoga Templates

http://www.meteocercal.info/wx_BOIberia.php 

Disfrutem


----------



## lsalvador (20 Abr 2015 às 11:58)

Vou usar  Obrigado.


----------



## Werk_AG (8 Jun 2015 às 00:03)

Hoje foi um dia em cheio para os detectores portugas. Mesmo sendo poucos, certamente que contribuimos bastante para a deteção das trovoadas de hoje no território nacional.


----------



## Armando Câmara (24 Jun 2016 às 16:58)

Caros amigos eu sou Armando moro no Brasil e trabalho para o governo federal na área de meteorologia e gostaria de saber detalhes dos sistema detector de trovoadas da Blitzortung.org. Alguém do fórum poderia me ajudar?


----------



## lsalvador (25 Mai 2017 às 09:57)

Boas pessoal

Apareceu uma nova estação em Sines, pertence a alguém do forum?


----------



## Toby (4 Jun 2017 às 21:06)

lsalvador disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Apareceu uma nova estação em Sines, pertence a alguém do forum?



Boa noite,

Esta estação pertence à Carlos Mourato (https://www.facebook.com/carlos.mourato.14).
Penso que esta pessoa um VP2 sobre WU: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALS6#history

Vou pôr a minha (estação Blue) em linha quando tiver uma conexão web fiável…
O volume de transferência por mês é quanto (+)?

Obrigado


----------



## mt007 (5 Jun 2017 às 01:30)

Muito bom.
Mais uma estaçao, assim aumentamos a rede.
Eu estou com problemas ao nivel da energia, o carregador pelos vistos esta a pifar e a estacao entra em idle.
Alguma solucao para dar energia à estacao?

Obrigado.
Abraço
Miguel


----------



## lsalvador (5 Jun 2017 às 17:11)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Esta estação pertence à Carlos Mourato (https://www.facebook.com/carlos.mourato.14).
> Penso que esta pessoa um VP2 sobre WU: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALS6#history
> ...



Boas

Boa noticia  em relação ao tráfego, neste momento, ate cerca das 17h tinha enviado cerca de 1,2 Mbytes, mas também depende do que capta, mas seguramente nunca mais de 50/60 mensalmente.


----------



## Toby (10 Jun 2017 às 20:39)

mt007 disse:


> Muito bom.
> Mais uma estaçao, assim aumentamos a rede.
> Eu estou com problemas ao nivel da energia, o carregador pelos vistos esta a pifar e a estacao entra em idle.
> Alguma solucao para dar energia à estacao?
> ...



Boa noite,

Desculpem o meu mau português.

Alimentação (220v) do receptor? Ou conexão amplificador - > receptor.


----------



## Toby (10 Jun 2017 às 20:57)

lsalvador disse:


> Boas
> 
> Boa noticia  em relação ao tráfego, neste momento, ate cerca das 17h tinha enviado cerca de 1,2 Mbytes, mas também depende do que capta, mas seguramente nunca mais de 50/60 mensalmente.



Boa noite,

Desculpem o meu mau português.
Obrigado para a informação, penso dever tomar uma segunda assinatura, trabalho 12:00 /j por Internet e a minha quota é já justa.

Renovo a minha oferta de conexão à rede InfoClimat
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/representacao-de-portugal-sobre-infoclimat.9075/
É gratuito e ocupo-me das diligências, é necessário ter um VP2 e uma conta Weatherlink.
Sou a única estação portuguesa sobre Infoclimat, os outros são datou Metar.
Exemplo dos meus dados: http://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/alcobaca/000EX.html#highlight=19


----------



## mt007 (13 Jun 2017 às 08:23)

Ola Toby,

A alimentacao é de 5V.
É o que liga ao receptor.
Entre o receptor e o amplificador é ligado atraves de cabo de rede.

E é esta alimentacao de 5 V que esta com problemas aparece a mensagem: vin to low.

Ja tentei varias fontes de alimentacao mas o erro continua.
Se ligar uma fonte de alimentacao ao amplificador será que funciona sem problemas?

Ja nao sei que fazer.
Obrigado pela ajuda.
Abraço



Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Desculpem o meu mau português.
> 
> Alimentação (220v) do receptor? Ou conexão amplificador - > receptor.


----------



## mt007 (13 Jun 2017 às 08:27)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Desculpem o meu mau português.
> Obrigado para a informação, penso dever tomar uma segunda assinatura, trabalho 12:00 /j por Internet e a minha quota é já justa.
> ...



Toby,
Esta rede so funciona para quem tem estacoes meteo certo?

Para ja so tenho disponivel da Netamo se calhar nao serve para essa rede.
Estou ligado com uma PWS a esta rede e podes ver aqui a minha estacao:

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IOEIRAS6


Abraço
Miguel


----------



## Toby (27 Jun 2017 às 07:15)

mt007 disse:


> Toby,
> Esta rede so funciona para quem tem estacoes meteo certo?
> 
> Para ja so tenho disponivel da Netamo se calhar nao serve para essa rede.
> ...



Sorry, j'ai zappé votre réponse 
Ver lá: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/representacao-de-portugal-sobre-infoclimat.9075/#post-612390

Bom dia.


----------



## nexp (18 Jul 2017 às 12:03)

Mais uma estação, Horta, Açores. Ainda não está no sitio definitivo mas já está online.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jul 2017 às 13:24)

nexp disse:


> Mais uma estação, Horta, Açores. Ainda não está no sitio definitivo mas já está online.



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT! 

Boa noticia, com mais umas 4 nos Açores e umas 2 na Madeira já se conseguiria cobrir uma boa parte do Atlântico Norte.


----------



## mt007 (18 Jul 2017 às 15:34)

Caros amigos, estou a vender a minha estação detectora de descargas eléctricas modelo RED. O motivo prende-se com o facto de querer adquirir o modelo mais recente (Blue).
A mesma está a funcionar sem problemas. 
Fiz uma caixa protectora como podem ver na foto, mas ainda nao tinha feito para as antenas, daí estar numa caixa provisória.

Aos interessados enviem-me por favor msg privada. Obrigado.


----------



## Toby (18 Jul 2017 às 16:24)

Bom dia,

Se o preço não é muito levantar (pequeno preço), eu sou a comprá-lo pronto.
Em condições:
1 / Encontre um interresant local para a cobertura (por exemplo Alentejo)
2 / Pessoa herbege nesta estação: garantida a sua manutenção e ligação WEB.
3 / Ajuda para montar minha estação azul.

PS: Esta semana eu estou inundado com o trabalho, assim que a paciência se eu responder-lhe diretamente.


----------



## mt007 (18 Jul 2017 às 18:33)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Se o preço não é muito levantar (pequeno preço), eu sou a comprá-lo pronto.
> Em condições:
> ...




Olá Toby,
nao percebi o que escreveste.

Podes explicar?
Obrigado.
Abraço


----------



## Toby (18 Jul 2017 às 20:30)

mt007 disse:


> Olá Toby,
> nao percebi o que escreveste.
> 
> Podes explicar?
> ...



Boa noite,

Desolar para o meu muito mau portugueses, é belga.
Ponho o texto igualmente em francês se uma pessoa puder traduzir boa portugueses.
Dizia que estava pronto para comprar a vossa estação (vermelho) se:
- pequeno preço
- encontrar uma pessoa onde colocá-lo numa região para cobrir melhor Portugal (exemplo o Alentejo).
- esta pessoa deve garantir efectivamente manter esta estação em bom estado de funcionamento e conectar à rede.
- gostarei de ter ajuda para montar a minha estação (azul), o inglês e mim não se é amigo 

A ideia era recuperar à pequeno preço a vossa estação para aumentar a cobertura de Portugal.
Espero que compreendeu-me.



Je disais que j'étais prêt a acheter votre station (rouge) si:
- petit prix
- trouver une personne où le placer dans une région pour mieux couvrir le Portugal (exemple l'Alentejo).
- cette personne doit garantir de bien maintenir cette station en bon état de fonctionnement et connecter au réseau.
- j'aimerai avoir de l'aide pour monter ma station (bleu), l'anglais et moi on est pas copain 

L'idée était de récupérer à petit prix votre station pour augmenter la couverture du Portugal.


----------



## mt007 (18 Jul 2017 às 22:44)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Desolar para o meu muito mau portugueses, é belga.
> Ponho o texto igualmente em francês se uma pessoa puder traduzir boa portugueses.
> ...



Olá Toby,
se quiseres falar em ingles, tambem podemos falar.
Estou a vender por 250€ .

Talvez se consiga arranjar alguem no Alentejo.
Vai no facebook nesta pagina: https://www.facebook.com/groups/843122189172095/?ref=bookmarks 
e lá temos pessoas que podem ajudar na configuraçao da tua estaçao.


----------



## Toby (21 Jul 2017 às 20:29)

mt007 disse:


> Olá Toby,
> se quiseres falar em ingles, tambem podemos falar.
> Estou a vender por 250€ .



Boa noite,
Para mim é demasiado caro para uma segunda estação.
Bom fim de semana


----------



## mt007 (21 Jul 2017 às 21:19)

Obrigado na mesma Toby.
Abraço


----------

